# How to kill lucius the eternal



## scolatae

only two 40k races that can kill lucius this is because if anyone gets even the slightest pleasure out of killing him they change into him. so methinks the only races that can kill him are either the necrons or the tyranids.

EDIT: necrons, servitors, orbital bombardment and accidental death have already been mentioned, repeatedly


----------



## Fenrakk101

good idea, but really you're just supposed to avoid him until he's like the last enemy model


----------



## nightmare12369

the easiest way other for demonhunter is to use grey knight terminators with an attached grey knight grand master and terminator armored Inquisitor Lord, using a digital weapon, 2 icons of the just, 1 sacred incense, 1 null rod, 1 familiar, and 2 combat servitors. this makes him initiative 5, hitting at the same time as your grand master and inquisitor lord, and then they have a decent chance against him, with the digital weapon strikeing first, and all the attacks, 5 from the grandmaster alone at str 6 and 4 from the =I= lord all power attack.


----------



## The_One

He may be thinking of it out of a fluff point of view...then I agree that only Necrons and Tyranid could kill him.

Tyranid could be debated cause if the Hive Mind of that particular hive fleet felt "pleasure" at killing him then 2 things happen A) Hive mind turns into Lucius B) Tyranid lose their hive mind


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

I know it's probably starting to become my standard answer for "how to kill...." but I personally would go with a good ol' orbital bombardment.


----------



## NoiseMarine

only for the inquisitor ordering the orbital bombardment (doubtlessly taking pleasure in the destroying of a heretical planet) to turn into him afterwards :victory:


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

NoiseMarine said:


> only for the inquisitor ordering the orbital bombardment (doubtlessly taking pleasure in the destroying of a heretical planet) to turn into him afterwards :victory:


Hmm...Not even the ruinous powers will be able to tell the pleasure an Inquisitor gets from killing Lucious from the pleasure an Inquisitor gets just from playing with things that radically restructure a planet's surface


----------



## Cato Sicarius

An Inquisitor wouldn't feel pleasure from killing billions! Inquisitor's are probably trained not to feel anything (the boring old arses)! But even so he/she wouldn't take pleasure in it. They would if anything feel grief as they have just killed billions of the Emperor's loyal servant's/subjects.


----------



## nightmare12369

sorry, didnt realize you meant fluff wize.


----------



## safeinacell

Another likely scenario that would possibly see the final death of Lucius is if he's on the wrong end of a massed bombardment, from a Basilisk company for example. I mean,they probably wouldn't even be aware of killing one particular soldier considering that they pretty much just lay down fire in the general direction of the enemy.


----------



## Fivetide

Let him live for eternity... he will eventually cut off his own face and spend the rest of time in purgatory.. chaos will always eventually win.. light needs energy to sustain it darkness need nothing ..it is the way


----------



## Captain Galus

> Let him live for eternity... he will eventually cut off his own face and spend the rest of time in purgatory.. chaos will always eventually win.. light needs energy to sustain it darkness need nothing ..it is the way


Interesting point...
Consider into your calculations that the absence of color is white, whereas every color combined is black; we can infer from this that darkness requires much, much larger amounts of energy than white.
Black and white are universally associated with chaos and order, respectively. By this reasoning we can deduce that it is, in fact, Order that will win in the end!!!!:victory:


----------



## Cato Sicarius

You're correct safeinacell! That's the perfect answer! I'd give you a rep point for fluff logic if I knew how to give points (seriously somebody tell me how).


----------



## Fenrakk101

Cato Sicarius said:


> (seriously somebody tell me how).


On the top of someone's post there are three options the middle one says '+rep' click it, choose to give or take, write why you're giving/taking, and there ya go.
Can you give more than three at a time though?

And as for Lucius has every1 forgotten the Orks? And besides, you need someone powerful to kill him, and I don't think Gaunts quite cut it


----------



## Cato Sicarius

The Orks take pleasure in everything they fight never-mind kill. Thanks by the way.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

Hit him with a hammer.


----------



## Angel of Retribution

I thought it was the other way around in that black reflected nothing ergo abscance and white reflected everything. 4o by my recogning black is the abscense of colour, not white!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Correct, black is the absence of light. But darkness is the absence of light and hence could not exist without light, while light can exist without darkness. 

Back on topic, Grey Knights are trained to be emotionless arent they? So they'd make the perfect killers, besides there more than up for the job.

EDIT: just thought of something else.... One of the laws of thermodynamics states that everything goes from order to chaos. However chaos is not necessarily evil either. Just some more things to consider!


----------



## Cato Sicarius

I've got it!

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Image:Kill_it_with_fire_scorpio.gif


----------



## scolatae

I'm absolutly sure even a grey knight would get pleasure out of killing one of the greatest enemies of the imperium.


----------



## thomas2

What about a servitor (however you spell it)? I reason they don't really have much emotion left, and massed gun servitors could easily take him down.


----------



## killmaimburn

Game wise, you kill him with a lascannon or a powerfist...fluffwise, kharn the betrayer could do it because he's angry not happy. Or, more seriously, I think that a vindicare or a callidus could do it.


----------



## LeeHarvey

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Back on topic, Grey Knights are trained to be emotionless arent they? So they'd make the perfect killers, besides there more than up for the job.


Good point. A grey knight would just see it as his duty. It would be irrelevant whether it was pleasurable or not. He'd do it because he's supposed to, not because it would bring him joy.


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Well, Lucius only comes back because Slaanesh wills it.

Would Slaanesh really let him die just because someone avoided the conditions he/she created for his resurrection?
He might pop up in the body of a random Slaaneshi Champion instead.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

I honestly think ANY space marine/GK could do it. They re trained killing machines, its what they do, they don't take pleasure in it. I doubt a space marine has any feelings left except the need to do his duty and fufill his sacred vow for the honour of the emperor. They are, essentially, emotionless killing machines, the perfect weapon.


----------



## Abyss

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> I honestly think ANY space marine/GK could do it. They re trained killing machines, its what they do, they don't take pleasure in it. I doubt a space marine has any feelings left except the need to do his duty and fufill his sacred vow for the honour of the emperor. They are, essentially, emotionless killing machines, the perfect weapon.


 I don't think they could , do it without enjoying it. No matter how well trained they are, I still think they would get a little something, from killing one of the big bad champions of chaos. 

Like in most books about Space Marines, they do seem to enjoy fighting and killing they're foes.


----------



## Baradur

Sounds like a job for the Dark Angels Deathwing if they'd imprison someone else other than the Fallen in the Rock.

Or, should the person that kills Lucius know about what happens if they take pleasure in the kill, bolt pistol to the head in the name of duty, then incinerated by holy flamer could end it no? '.'


----------



## Lord Reevan

I thought the only way he could infest people was if they killed him up-close and personal?


----------



## Mithras

What about someone who was dieing of their wounds, you know the guy has both his legs chopped off and is bleeding to death but manages to fire a bolter to Lucius neck. Then when Lucius came back he'd die, or the guy who killed him wouldn't transform at all because he was feeling to much pain to take pleasure in the act of killing.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

It doesn't just mean pleasure. It eans if anybody thinks something like "Yay, I killed a chaos champ!" In his last dying moments the guy would probably think something like "One less heretic..." and so would still transform.


----------



## beenburned

Interstingly, My wraithlord killed him 2 days ago, and this arguement came up. I reckon the wraithlord would be ok, personally.

Also, what would happen if he tripped, stumbled and feel onto a pit of spikes? eh? EH?!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

well his name IS lucius the eternal, so i doubt slaanesh would let someone jump through loopholes like that. he would be killed by artillery and no one would know it and then out of nowhere weeks later one of the hapless guardsmen would transform into him and he would slip away. it would most likely be one of the officers who took pleasure in killing a chaos force, not knowing he also killed lucius.lets face it this guy is unbelievably lucky and a damn good killer and fighter to boot. i doubt he would be killed by a wraithguard in fluff just cuz he has probably fought them before and knows how to kill them fast and easy, he is a very quick learner.


----------



## NerdyOgre254

The_One said:


> Tyranid could be debated cause if the Hive Mind of that particular hive fleet felt "pleasure" at killing him then 2 things happen A) Hive mind turns into Lucius B) Tyranid lose their hive mind


That's a scary concept.


----------



## Cole Deschain

How to kill him?

Simple.

Lure him onto a ship.

Blow the ship up while you're both aboard.


----------



## Mithras

I think if he ever dies thats the way he will go. I mean someone killing him and themselves at the same time- without telling anyone about it.
Not only does it solve a problem it makes a decent (if clichéd) ending to any novel that might be written


----------



## Alex

Would a Tau gun emplacement that is controlled automatically work as it has no emotion so can't be said to take pleasure out of it. Even if the Commanders saw the kill on a view screen they probably wouldn't take satisfaction, It would just be another one of those chaos guys.


----------



## scolatae

Yeah their ignorance would help them their as they probably wouldn't know who he was.


----------



## Lord Reevan

what if a rival cultist killed him? say a berzerker kills him in a blood frenzy, would the zerker be merely changed over to a slaaneshi guy or would khorne himself help him out as he does not want to be outdone by slaanesh??


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Where does it say ANYTHING about taking PLEASURE from the act?!

"Whoever slays Lucius and takes even a moment of triumph ..."

So a Grey Knight who kills him would feel pride about his victory, as would a Guard officer who ordered the bombardment of the area Lucius was in, because he would find satisfaction knowing he was killing the enemies of Mankind.

Seriously though, pleasure?! WTF?!


----------



## Digg40k

In most if not all of the scenarios I can think of his little trick would work, feeling triumph for casting down your enemy is something that effects all sentient beings. The only exception would be the Necrons who as far as I understand it feel nothing. Another exception that comes to mind is a Thousand Son, didn't the Rubric destroy everything that is and was of the warrior inside and they're simply walking robots, alike to the Necron? If a powerful champion of Tzeentch were to arise from the ranks of the Thousand Sons he could perhaps be the answer.


----------



## Lord calgar

Couldn't you place a vortex or doom over him will you next to him.
Shoot him from a tank e.g. baneblade
Or he dies from an explosion from when a tank blows up?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Where does it say ANYTHING about taking PLEASURE from the act?!
> 
> "Whoever slays Lucius and takes even a moment of triumph ..."
> 
> So a Grey Knight who kills him would feel pride about his victory, as would a Guard officer who ordered the bombardment of the area Lucius was in, because he would find satisfaction knowing he was killing the enemies of Mankind.
> 
> Seriously though, pleasure?! WTF?!


Grey Knights are trained to have no emotion, and also they see pride as one of the 666 Deadly Sins, as Horus thought too much of himself due to pride (orsomething like that).


----------



## Caledor

The GK are trained to feel no emotion, but I think I remember reading that good 'ol Captain Stern felt pleasure or triumph or something like that in the short story around his unit entry. They still feel it, they just shove it back into a tiny corner of their minds ASAP.


----------



## Lolthirster

Tau Drones could kill Lucius


----------



## arhain

a star going supernova would kill him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and no a star cant be changed by slannesh!!!


----------



## Dwarfy2k

I know have Luscious get killed by a kid then have the kid go to Micheal jacksons house just before he transforms and Lucius will kill himself


----------



## Lord Reevan

Don't joke about michael jackson.... It's bad taste as he was found innocent


----------



## Concrete Hero

What if the Nightbringer killed him... Minging
I think the Hive mind is too great a Psyker for the possesion though (And th NIghtbringer is just too shit hot)


----------



## Johnny Genocide

Well if the Nightbringer killed him, nothing would happen. As C'tan are anathema to everything Chaos is.

But anyways, I think maybe a Imperial Assassin (especially a Cullexus as they are blanks) could do it as they are emotionless. Or maybe even a powerful Eldar as they already know what he is, and will then inturn not take any triumph from the act of killing him.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Exterminatus. Who knows what you blew up, beyond a handful of Chaos Space Marines? If you happened to catch Lucius in the firestorm of that, then good for you-- you can't exactly take pride in killing him, specifically, if you don't know you did it.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

What if he was dis-armed, then he picked up a Plasma Pistol and fired? The gun then overheats and kills him.


----------



## Johnny Genocide

Cato Sicarius said:


> What if he was dis-armed, then he picked up a Plasma Pistol and fired? The gun then overheats and kills him.



That's when he truely dies

Lucius: "Lord Slaanesh, revive me again!!"
Slaanesh: "Naah dude, that was your fault dumbass"
Lucius: "...Shit"


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Son of Horus said:


> Exterminatus. Who knows what you blew up, beyond a handful of Chaos Space Marines? If you happened to catch Lucius in the firestorm of that, then good for you-- you can't exactly take pride in killing him, specifically, if you don't know you did it.



Damn, you beat me to it. Nothing like a cyclonic torpedoe or virus bomb to crap on your day, even Lucius's.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

The Son of Horus said:


> Exterminatus. Who knows what you blew up, beyond a handful of Chaos Space Marines? If you happened to catch Lucius in the firestorm of that, then good for you-- you can't exactly take pride in killing him, specifically, if you don't know you did it.


I think Exterminatus would kill more than a handful of CSM. And besides, Lucius has his own space-ship right? So you'd know it was him. And you would probably get reports about seeing him in battle, otherwise you've got some bad troops. i.e. Marneus: What's the situation Scout squad 3?
Scout: Well there are 3 Chaos Marine squads, a Defiler 
and a few Noise marines down here sir, but no Chaos 
Lord.
Marneus: You sure there's no Chaos Lord?
Scout: Yep, I'm sure the guy with the whip, sword, 
cuts on his face, huge backpack and deformed faces 
his armour isn't a Chaos lord. He's definatly an Aspiring 
Champion.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Cato Sicarius said:


> And besides, Lucius has his own space-ship right? So you'd know it was him.



What if he just shows up to the party as the torpedoes are launched from the otherside of the planet? They didn't see his ship, and even if they did, not every Inquisitor or SM commander would know who it was.

So, Lucius makes planet fall, he gets out of his transport, and notices the pretty falling star. Boom. Game over.

Interesting if he did jump bodies though, just appearing on the bridge of a battle barge or battle ship. There'd be a few involuntary bowel movements as that happened.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros

Honestly, as it's been stated, Slaanesh is the one who wills it and so the scenarios where, the dying guy kills him and therefore once lucius transforms into him, luscius will die. Bunk i say. Slaanesh will just transform said person's body and lucius will be all fine and dandy. Plus, being a Slaanesh follower, Lucius would probably get a kick from being in a body racked with so much pain. Though, this scenario would be interesting, wear him down and then have something like a puppy or kitten finish him off. Lucius goes into said cute animal, problem solved. Honestly though, as long as Slaanesh wants Lucius around, Lucius will be around. I think the whole transfers into the person that killed him was just a shortcut Slaanesh used so he doesn't have to keep resurrecting him all the time. Besides, even though Lucius is rather well known, a space marine that's never encountered the emperor's children would probably not be aware of the fact that killing him means he's gonna hop into your body. Plus, perhaps it's a slow process that takes days, weeks, years (centuries?). A slow changing that the person isn't even aware of until it's too late.


----------



## Deathguard

What if he's in a speeder transport or jetpack-equipped squad and it fails a difficult terrain test?

Splat.


----------



## Lord Reevan

then he turns into the one on your die


----------



## KellysGrenadier

Couldn't you send one of those Imperial assassins that have no soul? They don't feel any emotion, amiright?


----------



## LordWaffles

KellysGrenadier said:


> Couldn't you send one of those Imperial assassins that have no soul? They don't feel any emotion, amiright?


Then the person who used(hired) the tool(assassin) to kill Lucius would turn into him.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

A Titan. Any Titan. It can't take pleasure, the guy who psycically controls it can't take pleasure as he's half dead, and the rest of the crew don't know what they blew up.

Next, what if a daemon accedentally kills him? Accidents happen and I don't think that daemons feel anything.

Next, what about a suicide bomber, as mentioned before (sort of), as also mentioned before, a Basilisk bombard, a Plasma weapon overheating, there are actually loads of things that could kill him when you think about it.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

LordWaffles said:


> Then the person who used(hired) the tool(assassin) to kill Lucius would turn into him.


I'm not convinced about that, because it isn't actually them who killed Lucius.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

I'm sure Titan's feel pride -- some kind of martial pleasure. Don't quote me on that though.

Any weapon/warrior accidentally killing Lucius'd work, I think, as they wouldn't be aware.

I think a suicide attack would work. Lucius wouldn't have a body to morph into.


----------



## Johnny Genocide

As someone mentioned before, I'm quite sure that no matter what loophole was found that if Slaanesh really wanted Lucius to come back to life it would happen.

After all Khorne brought Kharne back to life after the assault on Terra.

But a Plasma weapon or a dying guy killing Lucius is a funny prospect.


----------



## Lord Reevan

What about a Chaos dread or normal dread?? It goes crazy or All mariney, smushes lucius, lucius turns int othe corpse inside it, dreadnought gets bad;y damaged in battle and the lack of assistnace from the dread's systems would kill him.


----------



## lawrence96

hows about locking him up and keeping him alive forever, kinda of like in a coma with a life support machine like the emporers.

if he dont die, he dont ressurect.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

He'll just break out and kill you. As a Chaos Lord (of Slaanesh but I don't think that makes a difference), he has a lot of power from the Chaos Gods. If Slaanesh wanted him to, he will break out - _no matter what_. I mean come on this is Chaos we're talking about.


----------



## arhain

Avatar, c'tan, greater daemon, etc

These could kill him because they are to favoured by gods/are gods that Slaanesh could not touch them.


----------



## lawrence96

land mines, the people who lay them are nowhere near the kill and therefore dont know if they kill someone or not and if you dont know then you cant take pleasure innit.


----------



## Critta

KellysGrenadier said:


> I'm sure Titan's feel pride -- some kind of martial pleasure. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Any weapon/warrior accidentally killing Lucius'd work, I think, as they wouldn't be aware.
> 
> I think a suicide attack would work. Lucius wouldn't have a body to morph into.


Hehe - now I've got a mental image of Lucius taking over the MIU of a titan.

Lucius as a warlord titan would be comical!


----------



## M3N0N26

I wanna see khorne kill lucius and see if he can turn into him


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

A trained assassin that upon killing lucius takes a fatal drug thus killing himself.

The japanese used suicide pilots in WW2.... The old tricks are the best. Space Marine or not I bet if you flew a gunship into his ass both his super engineered body and that of the week pilot would be kissing goodbye to all their pals


----------



## GundamMerc

put him in a stasis field, then send his body and stasis field into deep space around black hole... black hole would cause so much time lag that the chaos gods wouldnt be able to get to him if they could even survive near black hole (and by black hole i dont mean warp storm)


----------



## Kendares

The best idea so far is the stasis in the black hole. As long as you can keep him alive but not killing anyone on your side I say that counts as a win in my book. Even if a suicide bomber killed him I think slaanesh would still bring him back to life. Come on a god can do practically anything.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

This is a _Warp God_. A Black Hole *won't stop them*. They exist everywhere in every time after they were created. And they are GODS. They could stop a Black Hole if they wanted to.


----------



## Vaz

People will always feel pleasure when killing someone intentionally - be it accidentally, (i.e An Imperial Navy battleship firing a Lance strike into the earth, the captain who ordered it will feel pleasure that he has killed some people), or intentionally, a Space Marine killing him in Close Combat, for example.

However, the Suicide Bomber would feel pleasure he's killed so many people just before he dies. So a dead persons soul inheriting someone elses dead body. Fun.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

How about arco-flagelents (or however you spell it)? Aren't they supposed to be so drugged up that they can't feel anything?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

But again, with the arco-flagellants and suicide bombers, that's just a loophole that Slaanesh can get around if he feels like it. The "person who killed him" rule applies only because Slaanesh put it into place. If Khorne himself murdered Lucius, Slaanesh could just stick him in someone else's body, and we're once again off to the races. However, I do have the ultimate loophole: death and devouring by C'tan. There'd simply be nothing left of Lucius to resurrect. The soul is gone, obliterated, like it never existed. Come to think of it, another Chaos god could probably do the same, except that it would involve drawing the soul fully into the Warp, and that would mean there's a decent chance that Slaanesh could nab it before it was consumed.

So, yeah. A C'tan oughtta do it.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Smoking. Get lucius hooked and his bad lungs will kill him


----------



## cooldudeskillz

look the answer is simple, lucius will never truly die, even if you came up with a amazing idea to kill him without feeling pleasure or trapping him somewhere he can't escape, slannesh really likes this guy and will use his powers to either re-create him or teleport him from where hes trapped, he is a all powerful god remember. The only way i see how to kill lucus is to first destroy slannesh, now how the fuck do you do that?? lol


----------



## crabpuff

You kill Slaanesh with the TV channels for golf, tennis, or fishing shows. Hell you can do it to Lucius too, those always seem to suck out my soul.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

cooldudeskillz said:


> The only way i see how to kill lucus is to first destroy slannesh, now how the fuck do you do that?? lol


Lack of lust, passion, of all emotion really, that causes any pleasure. No over-eating, no nympho/satyriasis, no love for the arts. No pleasure in any form.

Which bodes the question;

*Is Slaneesh reaeeeaaally that bad?*


----------



## Kendares

Horay for Slaneesh! we love you :good:
but how would you kill a chaos god?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

by taking away whatever that God embodies.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

Cato Sicarius said:


> by taking away whatever that God embodies.


what from every race in the galaxy, i think that would be near impossible, orks wont be told what to do and they feel anger and pleasure all the time when fighting, thats good for khrone and slannesh


----------



## Cato Sicarius

That's my point. It's a _God_. You can't stop it.


----------



## Kendares

what about the lord of decay and change? stop decaying and changing???


----------



## NoiseMarine

well actually Tzeentch and Nurgle embody, Hope for the big Blue, and Despair for the pus bag so they can never truly die, which leads me to the point I never really got how the chaos gods would die if humanity died... doesnt make sense since all other races besides C'tan and Tyranids (which hivemind could feel emotion who knows?) feel the emotions that make the chaos gods, and evn if the whole 40k galaxy dies there are likely countless others out there with thousands of races to each, so chaos can never die thats it its virtually impossible unless, well all life somehow spontaneously just dies...


----------



## Cato Sicarius

They wouldn't _die_. They'd be weakened but not dead.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I've always been of the opinion that if something other then a creature kills Lucius, he will die. Like say Lucius is on board his ship, and gets sucked out into space by a decompression. The gunners on the other ship won't know they killed him, so they will not feel anything. Maybe "Hooray, they finally hit something", but that is not the same as "Hooray, we killed Lucius".

Or perhaps if a concientious objector killed Lucius, or a little kid or something. Or perhaps a Servitor? Getting stepped on by a Titan? Vaporized by Exterminatus? There is a multitude of ways to pointlessly die in the 41st Millenium without anyone ever realizing you died.

-Dirge


----------



## Exitus_10

What if he dies of Aids or some other STD?? he is after all a follower of Slannesh...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

No 1 Anti-slaanesh weapon. Standard bolter filled with AIDS infected rounds . Retreat and watch the AIDS spread like wildfire

EDIT: No offence intended in this post, just a little black humour.


----------



## Exitus_10

Thats gotta have to spread to the World Eaters..once they see there hated enemy dwindle they will ofcourse try to have a bloodfest and boom! WE are swarmed with AIDS too, they prolly spread it to the other legions....hey that means all of the Traitor will die. Hahahahah.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Or they're immune and there's one more thing to fear from Chaos. Plus, aren't Marines immune to non-Nurgle diseases? LOL for effort, though. AIDS Marines. Fear the blood spatter!

-Dirge


----------



## Commissar Maximus

The nids take over the galaxy.
Chaos gods need to find another one lol
could he get change into a chaos spawn or would Slaanesh just change im back


----------



## Ste

I'm Suprised NO ONE has said this but... if he stepped on a platoon buster mine? wouldnt that just blw him into fuck loads of pieces? lol


----------



## Exitus_10

Well Iam sure his armour can warn him of it, regardless of the 10,000years of warfare must giv you enuff experience to spot mines


----------



## Ste

hes an experienced chaos champion not a mine detector lol he cud step on a piec of ground to avoid a disturbance in another part and then step on yet a diff mine lol or if a imperial cruser dropped a world destroying weapon on it
not knowing lucius was there
he wuld melt and the planet wud go boom and no1 wud be anythe wiser , they could just be testing weapons and not even no the taint of chaos has reached that planet?


----------



## Exitus_10

too farfetched for my taste, i would still reckon his Power Armour can pick it up, or atleast the daemon spirit in his blade or whip or whatever.


----------



## GundamMerc

subject him to barney the dinosaur, that should kill his soul

we could also force him to learn the 40k rules


----------



## sopmod

What happens if a IG captian kills him then because life is crap in the IG he goes for a trip into the sun killing him and stopping slancish messing cos he can't touch the C'tan


----------



## cooldudeskillz

what if lucius fell off a cliff and died ..... doesn't really matter, slannesh would re-make him..or not' depends on how he or she feels


----------



## Amra_the_lion

You would need an Emo kid to do it. He would feel only crying at killing lucius and kill himself before lucius could possess him


----------



## jakkie

it said that the enemy turns into Lucias if they feel _any_ emotion when killing him. be that pleasure, relief, pain, anger, sorrow etc.


----------



## KellysGrenadier

Get a Pariah assassin to kill him.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Amra_the_lion said:


> You would need an Emo kid to do it. He would feel only crying at killing lucius and kill himself before lucius could possess him


That wouldn't work. They'd only complain about their life and Not do a thing about it, then when Lucius takes over they'll finally have a purpose:biggrin:


----------



## Amra_the_lion

why would lucius even bother.... what a depressing body to possess...


----------



## Cato Sicarius

No because the body would be gone when Lucious takes over. He doesn't take _their_ form, they take _his_ form.


----------



## Col. Schafer

paralyze him and burry him under a bazilion tunns of dirt.


----------



## surreal-mind

shoot him in the head then go lock yourself up so theres no way anything could escape and wait for yourself to turn


----------



## comrade

be the captain of a ship that Lucious is Attacking, and open all the Vents to Open Space, thus killing... everyone


----------



## julio d

cooldudeskillz said:


> look the answer is simple, lucius will never truly die, even if you came up with a amazing idea to kill him without feeling pleasure or trapping him somewhere he can't escape, slannesh really likes this guy and will use his powers to either re-create him or teleport him from where hes trapped, he is a all powerful god remember. The only way i see how to kill lucus is to first destroy slannesh, now how the fuck do you do that?? lol


Give him AIDS? cuz he is the Arch enemy of Nurgle and he/she could easily be tricked into having intercourse with an infected mortal or immortal (that is f'd up even in my own opinion) But to kill lucius? run him over with a land raider set on cruise control...err machine spirit control... Grot bomb... Jason Vorhees, becaue u cant kill jason either... lock him in an advanced math class till he dies of boredom?


----------



## surreal-mind

julio d said:


> lock him in an advanced math class till he dies of boredom?


WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revenant13

get a grot to shoot a krak missile up his ass. the grot will be so happy that he killed _anything_ and turn into lucius. thus lucius is now a grot and the imperium doesnt have to worry about him anymore.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

No, *Lucious does not become the Grot* - *the Grot becomes Lucious* and it's screaming face is imprinted on his armour. As it's been said, you *cannot* kill him. You cannot stop a *God* from doing something.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

What about another god....


----------



## solkan

Tie him down and make an avowed pacifist do it?


----------



## officer kerky

well it says the person who enjoyed killing him would slowly change into lucius. so when the grot is slowly turning into lucius put a bullet in its fat face with a bolt pistol or melt him with a melta simple


----------



## surreal-mind

i still say my idea would definetly work, i mean shooting him then tieing yourself up with no possible means of escape and on a life support system, never dies but never ravages anotherplanet again


----------



## Cato Sicarius

I know how to kill him! Highlight> stop argueing and roll the f***ing dice.


----------



## crabpuff

Marriage, it would drive him to suicide.


----------



## Brother Hunter

killmaimburn said:


> Game wise, you kill him with a lascannon or a powerfist...fluffwise, kharn the betrayer could do it because he's angry not happy. Or, more seriously, I think that a vindicare or a callidus could do it.


i beg to differ because those assassins can feel pleasure from compelting their mission of killing him, but a Culexus assassin is soulless therefore Lucius would not be able to turn into him, and also idk if everyone ran away from you screaming your entire life i doubt you would feel pleasure from anything


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

kharn and lucius would be an epic battle that im sure neither would survive. kharn gets cut up but keeps fighting till he finally kills lucius, then kharn dies of massive bloodloss due to multiple wounds. then khorne and slaanesh duke it out:biggrin:


----------



## KellysGrenadier

I said a Callidus assassin twice, I believe.


----------



## scolatae

For crying out loud whats wrong with the good old necrons or nids mindless'ly (and therefore plesureless'ly) butchering him?:ireful2:


----------



## Brother Hunter

KellysGrenadier said:


> I said a Callidus assassin twice, I believe.


Callidus is the assassin wit the c'tan phase sword light saber thing, Culexus is the soulless abomination that everything hates...ya know with the big head gear thingy that does something or other


----------



## officer kerky

well using kharn the betrayer wouldn't because he would kill him. and he is blood thirsty. and would enjoy cutting an enemies head off.


----------



## Brother Hunter

ya Kharn wouldnt work, i think it would be nids, necrons and the Culexus assassin that wouldnt turn into him


----------



## Wiccus

kidnap him, lather him in mayo, fire him out of a cannon through a hoop of fire, then a hoop of glass shards and nails, then through a hoop of used needles have him fall through liquid nitrogen dispensers on his descent and finally have him land in a pit of starved, combat drug equipped, cyborg power fist having gorillas. He should be dead at that point.


----------



## revenant13

what if he just accidentally slipped on some combat drugs and cracked his head....


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Necrons would be able to kill him.

the nightbringer could have pleasure while killing him and not turn into him (being a god does have its perks)

any of the other chaos gods killing him would work

slanesh getting bored of him cuz slanesh is a fickle creature of passing lust, would kill him.


----------



## Ferrus Manus

is it possible that a guardsman stabs Lucius in the face, killing him but gets shot quickley by a astrates or something so he doesnt turn into Lucius.

will that work?


----------



## CommanderAnthor

damage him bad until hes left for dead then throw an angry squirrel on him.


----------



## Exitus_10

make him join the suicide squad from life of brian...lol


----------



## Ferrus Manus

could one of those ork snotiling launcher guns work, you know the one that put grotlings inside you. and you could but angry squirrels instead of grotlins :biggrin:


----------



## SonOfHorus

Why not just shoot them both? So either way he will be trapped into something small and possibly dieing from the impact


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

to be honest, fluff wise, you will NEVER kill lucius, only slanesh would, as I said before about how fickle slanesh can be. this is because his special "rule" is that no one can take emotions in his death, not in killing him, hence one of his own men could just show emotion and he would take over them instead.


----------



## Exitus_10

so a stray necron shot which is fatal can kill him?


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

a stray? lol the necron could aim right for him and shoot at him on purpose and kill him, because the necron NEVER feels ANY emotion, its not possible, they are basically undead with no soul, and unlike in fantasy, theres no necromancer controling them, rather its an all powerful god that wouldnt turn into lucius anyway. (gods, which take pleasure in devouring souls, not in their minions killing things)


----------



## Lord Lucius

yeah...but if any thing manages to banish the c'tan &enjoys that...would he/she turn into Lucius?


----------



## Unknown Soldier

Here's my two credits on the subject -

Whoever / whomever kills Lucius and gets any kind of emotional satisfaction from it, will then become Lucius.

The problem with drones, servitors, suicide bombers, assassins etc. is that they are tools of a feeling combatant. To all intents and purporses, they are equivalent to a bolt gun or a chainsword. The emotion comes from the weilder and not the weapon.

Necron Lords - As a super noob, I can only reference the DoW games, and the cut scenes involving the Necron Lord always seem to be very emotionally fuelled 'At last we will cleanse this world of it's stinky humans, etc.' They have a desire to destroy all life, including Lucius. So theoretically, Lucius could come back as a Necron Lord because of this desire.

Nids - they always have big toothy smiles. :biggrin: So they must enjoy stripping worlds clean. Seriously, the Nids have a desire to survive and if Lucius the Eternal is stopping them from surviving, they will kill him. It's that desire which can be construed as an emotion involing his death.

Finally, no matter how or who kills him, someone, somewhere will be glad that he's dead. That hole sounds pretty loopy to me. Even if it goes down something like this -

IG Trooper: I haven't seen Lucius the Eternal for a while.
IG Sergeant: Maybe he's dead.
IG Trooper: Lucius is dead! Hurray! I take much pleasure in that. Ooh, I feel a little queer.

But, what do I know? Please feel free to totally destroy my arguments. (but in a nice way please).


----------



## killmaimburn

lol is there a pun intended in trooper "I feel a little queer?" it IS lucius after all...


----------



## CommanderAnthor

Ferrus Manus said:


> could one of those ork snotiling launcher guns work, you know the one that put grotlings inside you. and you could but angry squirrels instead of grotlins :biggrin:


I'd go with squirrels smack it a few times throw it in a cage and when hes almost dead whip it at him lol and run for your life.


----------



## Unknown Soldier

The problem with the Squirrel theory, is that it would go all Ghostbusters on ya, like the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man.

Your tiny nut eating rodent could transform into a 9 foot tal Chaos Space Marine Squirrel.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Unknown Soldier said:


> Necron Lords - As a super noob, I can only reference the DoW games, and the cut scenes involving the Necron Lord always seem to be very emotionally fuelled 'At last we will cleanse this world of it's stinky humans, etc.' They have a desire to destroy all life, including Lucius. So theoretically, Lucius could come back as a Necron Lord because of this desire.


no, lucius wouldnt become a necron lord, they do not have emotions, they do not have desire, they do not have anything other then basic thought processes to be able to command a battle. Necrons are basically taking the brain from their ancient race, the necrontyr, destroying it, erasing any thoughts, and removing the "soul" then putting it into a metalic body, thus making it used for very basic thought to be able to move and shoot. Necrons do not even have any one barking orders, or commanding, they just rise and kill on their tombworlds.

if you want to get into who lucius would attempt to become, it would be the c'tan that created the necrons, and since theres only 4 c'tan alive 2 asleep or no where near the battle and wouldnt have any emotion towards lucius dieing unless they were feasting on him themselves, and it may not have been the c'tan that made him, and even if they did take pleasure in killing lucius, im pretty sure that gods wouldnt turn into him. 

Just think of it like this. ALL the necron race is basically one big boltgun, they don't feel anything about why they kill. they just do it.

And for the record, in dawn of war, it was a pariah that spoke for the necrons, not the necron lord. and the only reason he did, was because they fluffed him up as having retained rootamentry thought process to be able to think and speak freely for the necrons. there is no desire or emotion in the actual game fluff for necrons.


----------



## Unknown Soldier

Yep, did a bit of research and you are indeed correct about the Necrons. The Pariahs are very interesting characters, I will read up some more on them.

I still stand by my previous loop hole, and that is someone, somewhere will be happy that Lucius is dead and that's all you need to have him reappear. It would be as if Osama Bin Laden had been killed in a car accident. The car itself would have no opinion, but we certainly would.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

So the answer is... a Necron other than a Pariah!


----------



## Exitus_10

I still rekon people should giv him Aids, a aids tipped bolter round.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai

Cato Sicarius said:


> So the answer is... a Necron other than a Pariah!


pariahs are actually like all the other necrons but made from humans rather then the necrontyr. 

DoW needed to make a spokesperson for the necrons so they made a pariah that could talk.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

So the answer is... a Necron!


----------



## Cole Deschain

The way to kill him?

Massed artillery barrage... where nobody even knows he's dead, 'cause they were just trying to kill some EC.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Look can we just end this already? How about we just agree to disagree on the matter?


----------



## Unknown Soldier

Pointless Argument...the Eternal! If anyone derives satisfaction from posting on this thread then it will never die. Unless it's read by a Necron, obviously.


----------



## SonOfHorus

I think even Necrons can feel slight pleasure from things =]


----------



## NoiseMarine

Cato Sicarius said:


> Look can we just end this already? How about we just agree to disagree on the matter?


hmm... yeah... agree with you there, every single post has been restated atleast twice and its getting repetitive and annoying I havent even looked at it for awhile because it was all the same bullcrap over and over again... until now, and all it did was piss me off.


----------



## Aryx

Cato Sicarius said:


> An Inquisitor wouldn't feel pleasure from killing billions! Inquisitor's are probably trained not to feel anything (the boring old arses)! But even so he/she wouldn't take pleasure in it. They would if anything feel grief as they have just killed billions of the Emperor's loyal servant's/subjects.


I disagree, an Inquisitor doesn't feel grief at all, they suspect everyone and if a billion must die to kill one heretic, so be it! But, back to the original post. My theory of killing that er is a bit more complex, but it might work. You send out two SM's, one with orders to kill Lucius, one with orders to kill his Battle Brother with a bolt to the head the instant Lucius dies. The first SM will no doubt get some satisfaction from killing Lucius, but I doubt the Second would get any from killing his Brother... end-o-problem!! Hopefully.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

this thread should be closed


----------



## Exitus_10

This thread must be closed! I concur with all who agree with me.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Exitus_10 said:


> This thread must be closed! I concur with all who agree with me.


Pointelessy posted... this thread was already killed because everyone abandoned it after what I said... It doesnt need to be closed, just ignored... It was an interesting thread at first but just broke down into repetiveness and useless comments... So, I guess just ignore it and let it die...


----------



## Cpt. Loken

What if he was shot in the head by one person and at the same time a different person shot him in the heart?


----------



## Arkaos

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> Necrons would be able to kill him.
> 
> the nightbringer could have pleasure while killing him and not turn into him (being a god does have its perks)


i reckon the nightbringers ncrodermis would just turn into lucius and the nightbringer would just go poof! into his original gas form until his forces made him a new necrodermis.

btw i worked it out, abbadon would flip one day and kill him and since hes the chosen of all the gods (including nesh) theyd have to say "oh well" and let him die. thats my logic. also sould the zombie plague effect him in any way?


----------



## Arkaos

my apologies, i didnt see the posts from noisemarine and the like


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I'm sticking with killing him and not knowing it, or him flying out of an airlock into posionous gas, or vacuum, or molten metal.

-Dirge


----------



## DuesIncarmine

easy dont gloat about it, take it as a job done and move on


----------



## BLvice

Lucius will inevitably be reanimated until the end of time as long as his soul is in tact and Slannesh can manipulate it as he pleases. If his soul were to be shattered Slannesh would have no basis to reanimate him.


----------



## dark angel

Simple Virus Bomb him after all whats he going too do? cant exactly transform a air borne virus now can he?


----------



## teh1337llama

I'd say the only way to kill him is to kill slaanesh, which takes a crapload of time and extermination of a couple races-
1 Kill the tau, the imperium, orks, and dark eldar. The remaining races ('nids, necrons, eldar) don't feel pleasure, etc (eldar are trained not to after the fall).
2 Go on a crusade and try to kill as much chaos as possible.
3 Reforge Kaela Mensha Khaine, have the eldar gods ally with the necron gods, take your four gods and go beat the crap out of the severely weakened slaanesh.
4 Go kill Lucius and watch him not rez :grin:
So in conclusion, its basically impossible to kill him IMO (because that's sure not going to happen).
If ANYONE that had ANY part in killing him felt ANY triumph, he can come back as them. The only thing i can possibly see is necrons, but if someone even so much as THOUGHT the helped tha necrons kill him, then they'd turn into lucius. IE, space marines kill a bunch of chaos dudes. Necrons come in, killing space marines + lucius. SOME space marine guy is going to think "if we hadn't killed all those chaos marines, the necrons couldn't have done that. We helped kill Lucius!", and he'd become him.


----------



## Kojak

"Whoever slays him and takes even a moment of triumph from the act will find themselves transforming, slowly and painfully, into Lucius."

and seeing as he's really REALLY freaking hard to kill I think almost anyone who manages to do it, whether they are a trained Grey Knight or inquisitor or whatever, they are must likely going to say aftewards "holy shit.. I actually killed him, GO ME!" 

and you would take triumph from bombing a force of chaos seeing as how you just killed a ton of chaos dudes


----------



## thomas2

teh1337llama said:


> I'd say the only way to kill him is to kill slaanesh, which takes a crapload of time and extermination of a couple races-
> 1 Kill the tau, the imperium, orks, and dark eldar. The remaining races ('nids, necrons, eldar) don't feel pleasure, etc (eldar are trained not to after the fall).
> 2 Go on a crusade and try to kill as much chaos as possible.
> 3 Reforge Kaela Mensha Khaine, have the eldar gods ally with the necron gods, take your four gods and go beat the crap out of the severely weakened slaanesh.
> 4 Go kill Lucius and watch him not rez :grin:
> So in conclusion, its basically impossible to kill him IMO (because that's sure not going to happen).
> If ANYONE that had ANY part in killing him felt ANY triumph, he can come back as them. The only thing i can possibly see is necrons, but if someone even so much as THOUGHT the helped tha necrons kill him, then they'd turn into lucius. IE, space marines kill a bunch of chaos dudes. Necrons come in, killing space marines + lucius. SOME space marine guy is going to think "if we hadn't killed all those chaos marines, the necrons couldn't have done that. We helped kill Lucius!", and he'd become him.


Actually killing Slaanesh isn't that hard- when the Eldar are wiped out their God of the Dead is meant to end up killing Slaanesh and thus killing Lucius.


----------



## Chocobuncle

no no no order a random guy to bombardment on a planet not knowing hes on it, then the person who first told him kills themselves, lucas dies no one gets reborn


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

thomas2 said:


> Actually killing Slaanesh isn't that hard- when the Eldar are wiped out their God of the Dead is meant to end up killing Slaanesh and thus killing Lucius.


Firstly Ynnead is not definatley going to come about, the Eldar codex states that a few seers have seen that in the far future that his birth is a possibility.

Secondly Ynnead will unlikely be able to destory Slaanesh. Mainly because its impossible whilst Mortals are around who take pleasure in anything. He could weaken the Dark Prince but not Destory him, which would possibly result in Slaanesh's grip on the Eldar being loosened, which is essentially the Eldar's main goal at the mo.

On a side note, it is totally impossible to kill Lucius whilst Slaanesh endures. He saved Lucius from death once, he can do it again if he so wishes.


----------



## Fester

If I remember fluff right, most of the Harlequins are untouchable by Slaanesh. The Laughing God protects them. So could a Death Jester kill him and, being untouchable by Slaanesh, not be possessed by a power granted by Slaanesh? Not saying he would not just reform else where.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball

Grey knights are trained to feel no pride so surely they would be best?


----------



## Zooey72

From a fluff point of view (may have already been mentioned, didn't read everything) the person who kills him, immedialty commits suicide. It took some time for him to become the other person. One whack knocks off Lucius head, same sword kills the person who did it.

Ever see "Fallen"?

From the game PoV - doesn't really play into it.


----------



## 123birds

If you die, lucius possesses the lifeless corpse and comes back. So this is what you do. Have a powerfist instant death him by punching his face in. Then you turn around, cut the dudes head off, rip off all his power armor so he is wearing nothing but whatever SM wear under their power armor (actualy, what DO they wear under it lol) shoot the corpse like 20 times with my bolter, then grab my squads flamer and burn the ashes. I wouldn't feel happy cause i just killed my friend, besides i didn't kill him. I would then turn around, grab my squads plasma/melta gun, and melt lucius's corpse. So no more lucius, or any other body for slaanesh to put life into.


----------



## The Blackadder

True, but then you would be executed or be declared insane. Mind you, you might be possessed by Lucius seeing as you just killed his next body. So then I would suggest you get a melta bomb and detonate it on your chest. I however think the artillery or orbital hit would probably work best.


----------



## Strange Dude

Outside the box thinking time get a grey knight to kill him, said grey knight is transferred back to GK HQ and as he begins to change is locked into a chaos proofed room. Lucius is contained kept alive but unable to escape is effectively dead.


----------



## Grimskul25

I think the best way to actually kill Lucius is if somehow he was on the battlefield and then ships above the planet executed Exterminatus, not knowing thta Lucius was there. Then after the planet and everyone on it was destroyed, some random void whale comes out and smashes the ships apart and devours the crew. Let's see lucius get a body from that! :grin:


----------



## LukeValantine

Just have him die in any type of orbital bombardment, since the chances are those that sent said bombardment wouldn't even know they killed him since they where most likely targeting the building/army not him, this idea also applies to killing him by accident while nuking the entire planet. Another possible way to kill him would be with a servitor or acro flagellant since both really don't get any joy from doing anything. Hell just send a assassin who has had the pleasure center of their brain removed. 

See their are many ways to kill him the real problem lays in how rare encountering him is. As such most armies don't have a pre established method ready on hand when they encounter him. (Although I'm sure the inquisition does.)


----------



## Silb

1. Necrons, obviously. Servitors would work too. From one point of view (that was mentioned earlier on in this thread), a servitor is a tool, but from another, they actually have a brain and a soul. Even though they would be commanded by an inquisitor or space marine, they would still be the killers of Lucius, not the weapons used to kill him.

2. Don't kill him. Either use some sort of warded room that protects against Chaos or, more creatively, if you've defeated him in battle and you know who he is, you could spare him, put him in a sarcophagus and send him off in a space hulk, out of Imperial space. But not just any spacehulk, one where the inside is an elaborate maze design filled with traps and crazed aliens/mutants, sort of like the labryinth in that Sons of Malice story from Heroes of the Space Marines, only more difficult. That way, if someone wanted to bring Lucius back, they would need to go to uncharted regions of space, somehow find the drifting space hulk, and then traverse a ridiculously complicated maze. 

Now, I'm sure Slaanesh could bypass all of that trouble and bring Lucius back to Imperial space rather easily, but here's the thing, would Slaanesh really care? On top of that, is Slaanesh even directly reviving him each time, or did he just lay some sort of a curse on Lucius that automatically does the whole revival thing. I honestly think the latter is more likely, so Slaanesh probably wouldn't even notice if Lucius was killed in a way that took advantage of some sort of loophole.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

this is the problem though, you could say necrons or servitors or assassins but this is frigging lucius the eternal! he's quite possibly the best damned swordsman to ever grace the galaxy and just becuase he's from the Emperor's Children doesn't mean he's a pussy. I think he would be harder to beat than kharn who just hacks and chops, i highly and i mean highly doubt any assassin or servitor would be able to kill him, he's too insane. as for the orbital bombardment he would possess one of the gunmen's bodies. it's simple really, they dont know he's down there but they take pleasure in completely annihilating their enemies and so one idiot would end up becoming possessed and there you go, major clusterfuck on that ship. i like reading how people think he should be so easy to kill the only problem is not getting any pleasure from it. Lucius is a pure engine of chaos, as are kharn, typhus, and ahriman hence why they are so damned hard to even hurt let alone get a good strike on them. lucius cant be killed because he is a favourite of a god of chaos and chaos always finds a way.


----------



## Silb

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> this is the problem though, you could say necrons or servitors or assassins but this is frigging lucius the eternal! he's quite possibly the best damned swordsman to ever grace the galaxy and just becuase he's from the Emperor's Children doesn't mean he's a pussy. I think he would be harder to beat than kharn who just hacks and chops, i highly and i mean highly doubt any assassin or servitor would be able to kill him, he's too insane. as for the orbital bombardment he would possess one of the gunmen's bodies. it's simple really, they dont know he's down there but they take pleasure in completely annihilating their enemies and so one idiot would end up becoming possessed and there you go, major clusterfuck on that ship. i like reading how people think he should be so easy to kill the only problem is not getting any pleasure from it. Lucius is a pure engine of chaos, as are kharn, typhus, and ahriman hence why they are so damned hard to even hurt let alone get a good strike on them. lucius cant be killed because he is a favourite of a god of chaos and chaos always finds a way.


A very valid point. But then again, no one said it would be easy. I don't think any of us assume that a servitor is going to charge Lucius and beat him one one. When someone says that a servitor can kill him, they mean that a servitor fires a heavy bolter at Lucius while he's preoccupied with fighting at least one or two other opponents. 

And I don't see why it's so unlikely that necrons could kill Lucius. In fluff, necrons are ridiculously powerful. If tabletop weapons followed the fluff exactly, then a gauss flayer would probably be like Strength 7, AP 3. And even using current 40k rules, would Lucius likely survive a single turn of being firing upon by a squad of 10 Immortals? (seriously, would he? I don't know his stats.) I think that, in a large battle, the necrons would get a few good shots on him before he gets into close combat, and even then, I think that a necron lord or a squad of flayed ones would have a chance of taking him down. Maybe not a good chance, but still a chance.


----------



## Tau22

I like the Necron theory. And I believe it would be possible. Lucius is powerful, but by no means invincible. And good ol' skelton-boyz can dish out a serious case of arse kicking.

Maybe Slaaneesh could get bored of her little champion and find another?
I mean, she is quite unstable.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier

Kill Lucius.... Just get Venerable Grey Knight Dreadnought, Garviel Loken to do it. He would A) Be able to get the job done. B) Not take any pleasure in killing his old Friend.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Too bad for the DE then, no pleasure killing him? It's not worth it.

What happens if he turns into a dreadnought or something and the dreadnought falls down a big hole and dies?
Or if that ork guy that can turn people into squigs does that to lucius and some ork steps on him?
Even better though, khorne drops a skull on Slaanesh's head and is sparks a row, khorne kills Slaanesh and Lucius dies. Nurgle is sick in Tzeentch's food and Tzeentch kills nurgle. Tzeenetch slips on nurgle's sick falls over and crack's his head, Then Khorne is the only chaos god left, gets bored, commits suicide. The end.
One last idea, khorne kills lucius, luciud turns into khornw, then chaos gets tidied up from there.


----------



## karlhunt

The best way for lucius to die forever would be to slay him outright then imediatly throw yourself on your own sword thus killing the "new" lucius before the transformation can take place.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

Gun drones. Im sure they dont feel pleassure. Their robots!


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

But you would need thousands.....


----------



## Lopspoon

Joe straps 10 second melta bomb to restrained lucius, tim shoots joe time bomb kills them all, noboby felt anything


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Necrons would work, but in regards to killing Slaanesh, there's some theory that when the Emperor dies, his soul will enter the warp and neutralize Chaos. So the answers simple, lock him in a room till the emperor dies, then blast the hell out of him expressing your anger that your god is dead. Then set your sights on those damn orks, and use a *lot* of flamers and some Exterminatus.


----------



## TheKingElessar

What if Lucius reads this thread, and kills _himself_? All this hate towards an average character...:laugh:

If he commits suicide, does he become himself? Or does the Universe get reset, like some sort of Cosmic Groundhog Day?


----------



## Samir_Duran

looool! the most unexpected turn of events XD somebody give him some rep XD

Anyways, what if Lucius becomes the universe himself, if it soo hates him and made him kill himself? XD


----------



## Silb

You know what? I think a decent amount of credible ways to kill Lucius have been given.

Now, a new question is raised. How do you kill this thread? It won't die!!! Could some admin at least edit the first post to mention that necrons, servitors, orbital bombardment (which probably wouldn't work anyway), and accidental death have already been mentioned, repeatedly?


----------



## jesse

it would be awesome if a tyranid killed lucius

and he became the hive mind

his massive head would float through space and terrorize billions


----------



## Chocobuncle

what if a chaos god killed them man theyre screwed then


----------



## Travh20

The Tau could kill him. They don't care about killing individuals, they only care about the greater good.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Simple.. get a guardsman who wants to kill him, and give him a demo charge strapped around his chest. Let him run up to Lucius and blow both lucious and himself skyhigh.
Sure.. the guardsmen will feel great pleasure in finally ridding the universe of Lucious, for those miliseconds it takes for the demo charge to kill him as well.
The guardsman will become lucius, except the guardsman is also very dead.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Why won't this thread DIE!?!?!?!?:hang1:


----------



## TheKingElessar

BloodAngelsfan said:


> Why won't this thread DIE!?!?!?!?:hang1:


Simple - it's because people keep posting on it to ask that question when no-one's posted on it for nearly 48 hours...


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

Can't someone just close the thread? (also, was that really necessary?)


----------



## Pako

Not seein' a special rule in the codex that does this, so from a practical point of view just shoot the bejebus out of him and stay all hell away. If he turns into whatever kills him fluff wise? Eh, make him one of those little goblin gnome things, then use that warp cannon thingy orcs have to launch him back into the EoT for the chaos gods to laugh at.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan

This is from a fluff point of view, hence the fluff forums section. And again, why won't this thread DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Carnivore

BloodAngelsfan said:


> This is from a fluff point of view, hence the fluff forums section. And again, why won't this thread DIE!!!!!!!


Maybe if man can find a way so Lucius commit suicide... like this thread...


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

I had a theory about Wraith-constructs being able to kill Lucius because they do not feel emotions and their bodies are made of Wraithbone so Lucius would be unable to return. With the Wraithcannons Lucius would get sucked into the warp


----------



## Carnivore

Farseer Ulthris said:


> I had a theory about Wraith-constructs being able to kill Lucius because they do not feel emotions and their bodies are made of Wraithbone so Lucius would be unable to return. With the Wraithcannons Lucius would get sucked into the warp


Excellent theory! We can also play some anachronism and use Imperial Droids... Hell, for all we know, the Adeptus Mechanicus may have some left, and we all know they certainly got a huge amount of drone-like troops to do the job...


----------



## Lord Lucius

...:ireful2: please, we can not agree so for everyone who is going to post here in the future, dont. this will dust piss people off, so please dust let it die, OK?


----------



## Et Spiritus Dorn

Herpes.... with all the sexy that good ol' Slanny makes them do, I swear Lucious will die to the Herpes :biggrin:


----------



## Omegon

How about this Lucius charges into battle and one of his own marines accidentally shoots him Lucius dies the guy looks down awww shit dont see any feeling of triumph there


----------



## TheKingElessar

OMFG. 21 days. This thread can't even stay down a month, without someone going all Lazarus on its ass.

Please, Mods, just lock it...:cray:


----------



## Carnivore

Omegon said:


> How about this Lucius charges into battle and one of his own marines accidentally shoots him Lucius dies the guy looks down awww shit dont see any feeling of triumph there


Naaaah, won't work... I'll stick to the robot or suicide theory...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

None of it would work!! Lucius will keep 'reincarnating' as long as he has favour with Slaanesh. If he committed suicide he would just be reborn in the warp.

As long as Lucius keeps pleases Slaanesh he Cannot die!!!!

And why are people moaning about this thread? Why would the mods lock it?! If you dont want to read anymore just dont!!


----------



## Carnivore

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> None of it would work!! Lucius will keep 'reincarnating' as long as he has favour with Slaanesh. If he committed suicide he would just be reborn in the warp.
> 
> As long as Lucius keeps pleases Slaanesh he Cannot die!!!!


It's seems awfully powerful, there must be a flaw in that or Slaanesh would be the more powerful (and maybe only) Chaos God*... He could wipe out any opposition with immortal champions... Or it may cost him a lot of power to already make one...


*Something tells me, you'd like it to be, Child-of-the-Emperor... :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Carnivore said:


> It's seems awfully powerful, there must be a flaw in that or Slaanesh would be the more powerful (and maybe only) Chaos God*... He could wipe out any opposition with immortal champions... Or it may cost him a lot of power to already make one...
> 
> 
> *Something tells me, you'd like it to be, Child-of-the-Emperor... :grin:


Remember though Slaanesh and indeed all the Chaos Gods are fickle masters. The minute Lucius stops pleasing Slaanesh (Which he eventually will at some point) he will be cast aside (Like the Masque was) and probably tortured for eternity. Chaos is as likely to fight itself as it is others, Chaos doesn't have to act in rational ways because its Chaos!

Well Slaanesh is sometimes the most poweful god, and sometimes the weakest for that is the nature of the push-and-shove Great Game.

:good:


----------



## Sytus

What if He killed himself?
Would he sort of...regenerate?


----------



## scolatae

OMG f he killed himself he'd bacome an evil timelord:shok:.


----------



## Coder59

NO NO NO! 

You don't need to kill him just render him harmless. What you do is you beat him to a pulp and then get yourself a snotling and make that thing deliver the last blow. 

Then when it turns into Mini Lucious you keep it in a jar and bring it out at parties so people can laugh.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael

Coder59 said:


> NO NO NO!
> 
> You don't need to kill him just render him harmless. What you do is you beat him to a pulp and then get yourself a snotling and make that thing deliver the last blow.
> 
> Then when it turns into Mini Lucious you keep it in a jar and bring it out at parties so people can laugh.


Lol! :laugh:


----------



## Shadow Hawk

There is one simple answer - Bury him alive. You didn't kill him, and he can't do anything.


----------



## Carnivore

Shadow Hawk said:


> There is one simple answer - Bury him alive. You didn't kill him, and he can't do anything.


Hell, I don't think the powers of the Warp would let their favorite pet (of the moment) entombed like this... Well, Khorne and Nurgle maybe, but not Slaanesh...


----------



## Tensiu

Eventually he might suicide and reborn somewhere else, heh. 

Scolatae, did you mean sumthin' about Doctor Who?


----------



## revenant13

Could a harlequin kill Lucius without becoming him since their souls are protected by Cegorach?


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Carnivore said:


> Hell, I don't think the powers of the Warp would let their favorite pet (of the moment) entombed like this... Well, Khorne and Nurgle maybe, but not Slaanesh...


Why not?



> Could a harlequin kill Lucius without becoming him since their souls are protected by Cegorach?


Hmm.. 
Good idea...


----------



## Carnivore

revenant13 said:


> Could a harlequin kill Lucius without becoming him since their souls are protected by Cegorach?


Good question...But, I wouldn't dare to delve into a "who's more powerful" kind of thread...:mrgreen:


----------



## revenant13

well he been screwing slaanesh over for a long time in denying him souls. i figured why not do it the one time it might piss him off in the most supreme fashion possible.


----------



## Carnivore

Carnivore said:


> Good question...But, I wouldn't dare to delve into a "who's more powerful" kind of thread...:mrgreen:





revenant13 said:


> well he been screwing slaanesh over for a long time in denying him souls. i figured why not do it the one time it might piss him off in the most supreme fashion possible.


Well, obviously, you don't mind, yourself... :biggrin:

I'll let Child-og-the-Emperor do the talking...


----------



## Sytus

What if a servitor were to kill him?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Carnivore said:


> I'll let Child-of-the-Emperor do the talking...


Thank you my friend :grin: Im sure you know im a Slaanesh fan by now!



revenant13 said:


> Could a harlequin kill Lucius without becoming him since their souls are protected by Cegorach?


Its plausable. We know however that Slaanesh is much more powerful than Cegorach - although I guess its possible that the Laughing God could deny Slaanesh his prize, like he does with the Harlequins souls when they die (hence why they dont wear soulstones).

However its niether here nor there. If Lucius is killed in a circumstance where he can't regenerate (eg. Suicide) - Then as long as Slaanesh wishes it so, Lucius' soul could be reborn in the warp.



revenant13 said:


> well he been screwing slaanesh over for a long time in denying him souls.


Hardly screwing him over  only denying him a couple of souls (the harlequins). But if anything The Laughing God's continued existence is what annoys Slaanesh - having escaped Slaanesh's birth banquet during the Fall.



Sytus said:


> What if a servitor were to kill him?


See above 



Carnivore said:


> Good question...But, I wouldn't dare to delve into a "who's more powerful" kind of thread...:mrgreen:


Indeed :good: - But all that needs saying is that Slaanesh is much more powerful than the Laughing God. That being said however the Laughing God does posess the means by which to occasionally trick/elude She Who Thirsts.


----------



## Azkaellon

Just Orbital bombard the planet Or have a carnifex eat him.


----------



## Sytus

See: entire thread.


----------



## Carnivore

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Just Orbital bombard the planet Or have a carnifex eat him.


The point is: if _Slaanesh_ doesn't want _Lucius_ to die, he won't...

You got another perfect exemple in the "Honour among Fiends" story from "Heroes of the Space-Marines" where a _Black Legion_ marine try to kills himself to end a chaos pact, but weapons won't affect him any more and he hears sinister laughters in his head.


----------



## Virus49

Kharn is a sure fire way to kill him
People here have argued that kharn would feel emotion after killing him. However he wouldnt become lucius. 

Do you honestly think that
a) Khorne would let his champion fall to slaanesh
b) Slaanesh would dare to even try to fight khorne


----------



## Carnivore

Virus49 said:


> Kharn is a sure fire way to kill him
> People here have argued that kharn would feel emotion after killing him. However he wouldnt become lucius.
> 
> Do you honestly think that
> a) Khorne would let his champion fall to slaanesh
> b) Slaanesh would dare to even try to fight khorne


Do you seriously think Slaanesh would let his/her favourite die or fight the Khorne's favourite? He/she's craftier than that, pal... Me think he/she would cause events to separate both of them...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Virus49 said:


> b) Slaanesh would dare to even try to fight khorne


And Also why wouldn't Slaanesh try to fight Khorne? He has countless times, and beat Khorne countless times...:yahoo:


----------



## Carnivore

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And Also why wouldn't Slaanesh try to fight Khorne? He has countless times, and beat Khorne countless times...:yahoo:


:shok:

As much as I can fairly lend a friendly hand in the gross debate, I jsut can't let you writ that without defending the honour of the Blood God and asking you for proofs... but for political and cunny victories, which I'm pretty sure Slaanesh did earn.


----------



## revenant13

in the WHFB chaos army book, it says slaanesh is too much of a puss to fight khorne cause hes older, more powerful, and bigger army. dunno if that applies to 40k.


----------



## Carnivore

revenant13 said:


> in the WHFB chaos army book, it says slaanesh is too much of a puss to fight khorne cause hes older, more powerful, and bigger army. dunno if that applies to 40k.


Maybe, but what Slaanesh is lacking in raw brutality and strength, he/she more than makes it with cunning and guile.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Carnivore said:


> :shok:
> 
> As much as I can fairly lend a friendly hand in the gross debate, I jsut can't let you writ that without defending the honour of the Blood God and asking you for proofs... but for political and cunny victories, which I'm pretty sure Slaanesh did earn.


:grin:

As I said, Slaanesh has beat Khorne countless times. But also Khorne has beat Slaanesh countless times. Sometimes Slaanesh is more powerful (due to events in realspace and in the Great Game) and sometimes Khorne is more powerful.

No Chaos God is the most powerful constantly. Sometimes it will be Slaanesh, sometimes it will Khorne, and Sometimes it will be Tzeentch or Nurgle. For that is the nature of The Great Game.



revenant13 said:


> in the WHFB chaos army book, it says slaanesh is too much of a puss to fight khorne cause hes older, more powerful, and bigger army. dunno if that applies to 40k.


You mean the Daemons of Codex Army book? or a previous editions army book?

Because the newer fluff introduced in the Chaos Daemons Codex states simply that there is no 'Strongest' or 'Weakest' God, merely at different times different gods are more powerful than the 3 others.



Carnivore said:


> Maybe, but what Slaanesh is lacking in raw brutality and strength, he/she more than makes it with cunning and guile.


Exactly, and with those talents that the Blood God doesnt posses Slaanesh is able to cast down Khorne's armies and weaken the power of the Blood God.

However Khorne's raw strength and brutal nature is often too much for Slaanesh to endure and at times Khorne will ravage and slaughter the armies of Slaanesh and weaken the power of the Dark Prince.

Its just one long continuous cycle, where no God is truley dominant.


----------



## Coder59

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And Also why wouldn't Slaanesh try to fight Khorne? He has countless times, and beat Khorne countless times...:yahoo:


Pictures or it didn't happen :biggrin:

I suspect a wee bit of bias on your part with that statement COE. Maybe Slaanesh could outfox Khorne or sneak around him, but beat him in a stand up fight? The god of punch ups Vs the god of smoking too much weed? Nope I just don't see it. 

Last time i read up on the chaos gods it actually stated that Slaanesh is the newest and in some ways the weakest of the Chaos gods, whereas Khorne is the eldest and possesses the most raw power since Khornes mortal fuel is so easy to come by in the galaxy whereas Slaanesh needs to work a lot harder to create the emotional stimulus that fuels him.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Seeing as people are finding it hard to believe me :grin: :good: I'll post some quotes to back-up my point!



Chaos Daemons Codex Page 8 said:


> With the ebb and flow of energy within the warp, the power of a Chaos God expands and contracts, and his realm will shift accordingly. For long periods one god may dominate the others, fed by his own success, leeching its foes' energy for its own growth. Ultimately the other gods will ally against the dominant force and through combined efforts reduce him in power, until another of their number rises in prominence. This pattern is played out again and again through Eternity.





Chaos Daemons Codex Page 8 said:


> ...For the most part, at least one god will be contending with the others and this occupies the attebtion of all, drawing their gaze away from the mortal realm.


These 2 Quotes above inevitably mean that not only does Slaanesh fight Khorne, but is often more dominant than the Blood God. It also inevitably means that Khorne often beats Slaanesh and is often more dominant than the Dark Prince. The Great Game is an eternal conflict and sees each Chaos God as the most dominant/powerful at different times. 

And further proving that Slaanesh does actually fight Khorne are these 3 Quotes:



Chaos Daemons Codex Page 8 said:


> Within the Realm of Chaos, hordes of daemons are sent forth to do their master's bidding and the lands of the gods strain and heave at each other in physical assault.





Chaos Daemons Codex Page 8 said:


> Slaanesh attacks in a more insidious manner, as might be expected. The first assaults are subtle, unnoticeable to the other gods. Inside the fabric of another god's realm, the tendrils of Slaanesh's power inveigle their way into root, bone and crystal, corrupting them from within. As the land itself becomes perverted to Slaanesh's power, it dulls the senses of the enemy's daemons, allowing the fast-moving armies of Slaanesh to strike swiftly and decisively.





Chaos Daemons Codex Page 50 said:


> During the eternal wrangling and wars that make up the Great Game, it came about that Slaanesh made war upon the Blood God Khorne...


----------



## Coder59

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Seeing as people are finding it hard to believe me :grin: :good: I'll post some quotes to back-up my point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 Quotes above inevitably mean that not only does Slaanesh fight Khorne, but is often more dominant than the Blood God. It also inevitably means that Khorne often beats Slaanesh and is often more dominant than the Dark Prince. The Great Game is an eternal conflict and sees each Chaos God as the most dominant/powerful at different times.
> 
> And further proving that Slaanesh does actually fight Khorne are these 3 Quotes:


All compelling quotes but I really can't see the gods stooping to champion stealing. If that was true the gods would have done it by now. And it just seems so... petty for them. 

I'm taking the long view that If Kharne or Typhus or even Arhiman killed Lucius then Slaanesh wouldn't bother bringing him back since such a thing would be a blow to the Dark Princes Pride and he would no longer regard Lucius as worthy of ressurection. 

After all chaos is immutable in all things.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Coder59 said:


> All compelling quotes but I really can't see the gods stooping to champion stealing. If that was true the gods would have done it by now. And it just seems so... petty for them.


Maybe so, but then I never said that they would stoop to 'champion stealing'! All I said was that Slaanesh Isn't weaker than Khorne! But I think its plausable - Remember the Chaos Gods don't have to act in rational ways! Also by killing each others champions; if it at some point gave one of the gods an advantage in the Great Game theres no reason why they wouldn't go for it. 



Coder59 said:


> I'm taking the long view that If Kharne or Typhus or even Arhiman killed Lucius then Slaanesh wouldn't bother bringing him back since such a thing would be a blow to the Dark Princes Pride and he would no longer regard Lucius as worthy of ressurection.


Again, thats possible  As soon as Slaanesh gets bored of Lucius he will just let him die and torture his soul. But I doubt that it would hurt Slaanesh's pride if another Gods' champion killed Lucius, the whole point of Lucius is that he brings so much pleasure/excess/pain/perfection not only through his actions but through the people he kills. Every time he dies its an act of uttermost pleasure that pleases Slaanesh. But yea of course at some point Slaanesh will bore of his toy, and then Bye bye Lucius :good:


----------



## Carnivore

And I think this close the chapter on who's the biggest Pen...hueee... Power... :laugh:

And somehow, I don't think Slaanesh as the weakest of the Chaos Gods, don't forget all the other lesser gods we seldom talk about...


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier

I think you ALL have completely missed the point of this thread. It is not What could kill Lucius. It is not it would be funy if Lucius died like this. It is not Lucius daddy is less powerful then my Daddy. or any number of ways that have been cooked up to kill Lucius. The question of this thread is how to kill him. This means that it has to be premeditated. Murder. not just some weird or unlucky event. Lucius would not let himself be killed by necrons or nids. He would have some flunky take that fall, as he is to crafty. He would not be killed by another chaos power as they have common enemy that would take president. he would not be killed by a servitor or orbital bombardment as his name is LUCIUS THE Freaking ETERNAL and he aint going out like that. If you kill Lucius ( VERY BIG IF. You have to be one Hell of a Bad @$$ to do this. Lusius is the best with a blade in the galaxy. He is also the champion of Slaanesh. A powerful psyker. And has some 10k years of battle experience. Not to mention he is a Astartes and has the best equipment that a guy can hope for. And is most likely in command of a very powerful Army with its own laundry list of assets.) and have any joy in it you become him. When Lucius finally meets his end it will be BIG/ spectacular. It will be a event long time in the making. The one who gets the kill will be a hero of epic proportions. It will be a seminal moment in 40k lore. There are very few thing in 40k who could even hope to mortally wound Lucius. The vast majority of those would take pleasure in the deed. Lucius is such a bad guy that only a friend of his would not take pleasure in killing him. I would bet that the list of his friends is really short. The only friends of his to ever beat him in a fight were Loken and Tarvitz. If some how Loken still Lives in the present, in a dreadnought i think he could be part of a plot to kill Lucius. The Grey Knights would be one of the few Organizations that would have the resources to take Lucius out. They would be most likely to be there at the end when it counted. Loken in Dreadnought form would take no pleasure in killing him even after all the bad things Lucius has done. Loken never took pleasure in killing anything. When he defeated Lucius in the practice cage he was anything but happy. Also Loken has the karma required. As far as we know Loken V Lucius is 1-1. We all know that there HAS to be a tie breaker right? In short i think to kill Lucius it has to be your Destiny. Some epic tale worth a book to write.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I think you ALL have completely missed the point of this thread.


It may have slightly digressed at points, but we answered the question. Lucius cannot be killed by anyone/anything, apart from his master Slaanesh, or anyone that is more powerful than Slaanesh...




Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> He would not be killed by another chaos power as they have common enemy that would take president.


Umm yes he could be killed by another Chaos Power. The Chaos Gods are the bitterest of enemies, and are almost constantly at war with one another. If it gave either of them (including Slaanesh) an advantage in the Great Game they would happily kill Lucius. Remember the Chaos Gods only very very very rarely are bothered with the goings on in Real Space, they are mostly fully concerned only with the Great Game of the Warp.



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> he would not be killed by a servitor or orbital bombardment as his name is LUCIUS THE Freaking ETERNAL and he aint going out like that.


So your saying if he was on a planet that got Virus Bombed for example, he would survive? Don't be silly, he would be killed like everything else. 




Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> If you kill Lucius ( VERY BIG IF. You have to be one Hell of a Bad @$$ to do this. Lusius is the best with a blade in the galaxy. He is also the champion of Slaanesh. A powerful psyker. And has some 10k years of battle experience. Not to mention he is a Astartes and has the best equipment that a guy can hope for.  And is most likely in command of a very powerful Army with its own laundry list of assets.) and have any joy in it you become him. When Lucius finally meets his end it will be BIG/ spectacular. It will be a event long time in the making. The one who gets the kill will be a hero of epic proportions. It will be a seminal moment in 40k lore. There are very few thing in 40k who could even hope to mortally wound Lucius. The vast majority of those would take pleasure in the deed.


Lucius has been killed several times already....



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> Lucius is such a bad guy that only a friend of his would not take pleasure in killing him.


Lol.. His 'friends' would take pleasure in his death aswell. Remember what the codex says, the slightest bit of pride felt will mean Lucius comes back. Its next to impossible for a mortal to kill Lucius without feeling an ounce of Pride.

Eg.. "OMG.. I just killed Lucius, the most badass Swordsmen in the galaxy!!!"

Or even just "Phew!" 



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> Loken in Dreadnought form would take no pleasure in killing him even after all the bad things Lucius has done. Loken never took pleasure in killing anything.


Again... Yes Loken (even in a Dreadnought) would still take some form of Pride/Pleasure/Relief/Triumph in the death of Lucius. & Yes he has taken pleasure in killing before, everyone does. Even if its just relief, its some form of pleasure. 



Chaos Space Marines Codex Page 54 said:


> Whoever slays him and takes even a moment of triumph from the act...


----------



## Shadow Hawk

What if Slanessh is killed?
(Come on Ynnead, wake up. Everyone but chaos needs you)
:wink:


----------



## Orochi

Tyranids and Necrons don't have emotions.

Problem solved.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Orochi said:


> Tyranids and Necrons don't have emotions.
> 
> Problem solved.


Have you not read any of the thread?! :threaten: This kind of answer has came up tonnes of times!!

If Lucius dies in any circumstance where he cant regenerate (Eg. Suicide, killed by a Necron, etc) If Slaanesh wills it he/she could plausably just revive Lucius within the Warp... 



Shadow Hawk said:


> What if Slanessh is killed?
> (Come on Ynnead, wake up. Everyone but chaos needs you)
> :wink:


----------



## weasly

It seems that all the possibilities have been fielded (well except for the silly ones :biggrin. I was wondering why he hasn't been elevated to Daemon Prince yet.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

weasly said:


> I was wondering why he hasn't been elevated to Daemon Prince yet.


Lucius could have refused the gift of Daemonhood (As Abaddon has rumoured to have done). 

Or the most likely reason in my opinion is that if Lucius became a Daemon Prince he would no longer be able to wander the galaxy as he wishes. He would be bound to the Warp. This would reduce his effectiveness as Slaanesh's toy. Remember the likely reason that Slaanesh still keeps Lucius around is because he is the perfect swordsmen. Utterly arrogant of his abilities, and takes immense pleasure in his duels. Each time he has died it has become an act of transcendent pleasure, which pleases Slaanesh. If he were a Daemon Prince a lot of this would become obsolete. Just my thoughts


----------



## Chocobuncle

Im wondering why all the Special Chaos Characters havent become DP yet even though they are blessed by the gods

What if someone just didnt care about killing like no joke they wanted to kill him soo bad but when they really killed him he like just didnt care all of a sudden and just walked off

To kill Lucias is to become Lucias


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It may have slightly digressed at points, but we answered the question. Lucius cannot be killed by anyone/anything, apart from his master Slaanesh, or anyone that is more powerful than Slaanesh...


If Lucius was unkilable they would have said so. The fact that they give a set of circumstances that he could be killed means that this is not true. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Umm yes he could be killed by another Chaos Power. The Chaos Gods are the bitterest of enemies, and are almost constantly at war with one another. If it gave either of them (including Slaanesh) an advantage in the Great Game they would happily kill Lucius. Remember the Chaos Gods only very very very rarely are bothered with the goings on in Real Space, they are mostly fully concerned only with the Great Game of the Warp.


The other Gods might be powerful enough to set I'm motion a set of events that might see Lucius take a mortal wound but i don't think they could give him final death. That the killer must take no pleasure in Lucius death counts them out in my book.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> So your saying if he was on a planet that got Virus Bombed for example, he would survive? Don't be silly, he would be killed like everything else.


..... Anyone ever heard of a planet called Istavaan III? There was a virus bombing there and Lucius lived through that along with thousands of other Astartes. This all happened before he was chosen to be the Champion of a chaos god. Slaneesh would not let his champion get caught up in such a no win situation. Lucius would be guided away from this kind of event by the warp.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Lucius has been killed several times already....


Sure he has but my point was not that he could not be killed only that to kill him you would have to jump through a lot of hoops. More then 99.9999999% of things in the galaxy could muster.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Lol.. His 'friends' would take pleasure in his death aswell. Remember what the codex says, the slightest bit of pride felt will mean Lucius comes back. Its next to impossible for a mortal to kill Lucius without feeling an ounce of Pride.


I don't know about you but if i was forced take the life of a true friend i would take zero Pleasure in it. Loken never took pleasure in killing. i think it was what set him apart form most other Astartes. For Loken it was a job. He took pleasure in fighting along side his brothers and Horus. There are plenty of times in the HH novels that Loken Kills. If he took pleasure in any of the death he caused it should be easy enough to find. i challenge anyone to find a example. just one will do.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Eg.. "OMG.. I just killed Lucius, the most badass Swordsmen in the galaxy!!!"


 To Loken Lucius would not the most badass Swordsman in the Galaxy. He is a misguided freind who went wrong and needs to die for the pain he has caused. Beating him in a fight is something Loken knows how to do.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Again... Yes Loken (even in a Dreadnought) would still take some form of Pride/Pleasure/Relief/Triumph in the death of Lucius. & Yes he has taken pleasure in killing before, everyone does. Even if its just relief, its some form of pleasure.


 I agree with the Relief, but not the others. Loken was not prideful nor blood thirsty. He did not get off on killing like Abaddon. If you can prove any of these allegation feel free but i don't see it happening.

The one to kill Lucius will need to have...

A) Motive: The desire or reason to see him reach his FINAL death. There are plenty who would want to see him dead just not that many who would even know that killing him with out pleasure is needed. There are those like the Nids or Necrons who want every thing dead including Lucius, but i will rule them out later.

B) Opertunity. As i have said before to even get to Lucius you will have to deal with all the things that come along with him and his champion of a chaos god status. This will require more resources them all but a handful could muster. There is no way Lucius would be in the habit of being and easy mark.

C) Capiblity. Lucius is a very skilled and powerful entity. To kill him you will need and equally powerful killer. No snotling with a sticky bomb is going to get the job done. The list of people/ creatures on his level is short.

D) Curse. If you kill him and take pleasure you turn into him. I agree that most things that could get past A,B,C to kill Lucius would take pleasure in it. That is why he is the Eternal. 

E) Destiny. Fate might not be real but is is in WH 40k. It is used time and again to explain why things happen. If it is some ones fate to kill Lucius for good, i am sure he would be a know character. One of the named Characters in the Codex's or some one named in a Book. his killer wont be new to us as that would be dull. When the creators came up with Lucius and his background they must have had in mind who the one to kill him was. There is no point in giving us the way to kill him for good but never produce anyone who could do it. Loken is one who has unfinished business with Lucius. They each have one win, Fate and Honor Demands that there be a tie breaker.


----------



## Coder59

I still say the "Turn him into a Snotling" Thing would work.


----------



## Carnivore

Chocobuncle said:


> Im wondering why all the Special Chaos Characters havent become DP yet even though they are blessed by the gods
> 
> What if someone just didnt care about killing like no joke they wanted to kill him soo bad but when they really killed him he like just didnt care all of a sudden and just walked off
> 
> To kill Lucias is to become Lucias


...

I'm sorry, mate. I fail to understand what you're trying to say.

And it's "LuciUs".




Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> If Lucius was unkilable they would have said so. The fact that they give a set of circumstances that he could be killed means that this is not true.


Remember what I said about the Black Legion character from the "Heroes of the Space marine" story. Chaos gods may choose to make someone "unkillablle". However, it's much more well-written than that, and to write down "Hi, I'm Lucius, I can't be Killed (Hi, Lucius)" would rob the character of all mysteries and aura.

By the way, he can be killed, but he won't stay dead until Slaanesh says so.


----------



## Orochi

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Have you not read any of the thread?! :threaten: This kind of answer has came up tonnes of times!!
> 
> If Lucius dies in any circumstance where he cant regenerate (Eg. Suicide, killed by a Necron, etc) If Slaanesh wills it he/she could plausably just revive Lucius within the Warp...


And where does it say that?

Lucius is NOT a daemon prince (yet).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> If Lucius was unkilable they would have said so. The fact that they give a set of circumstances that he could be killed means that this is not true.


By calling someone simply 'unkillable', would rob a character of all sense of interest and aura. But anyway they sort of have said that he is unkillable (in a round-about kind of way) heres a quote from the Chaos Space Marines Codex:


Chaos Space Marines Codex Page 54 said:


> Thus it is that Lucius stalks the galaxy as an arrogant and sadistic slaughterer who can never truly be killed.


And Also the set of circumstances that has been set out for Lucius to be reborn, were set by Slaanesh. The Dark Prince could just as easily by-pass or change those circumstances. 



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> The other Gods might be powerful enough to set I'm motion a set of events that might see Lucius take a mortal wound but i don't think they could give him final death. That the killer must take no pleasure in Lucius death counts them out in my book.


The point now is that Slaanesh is the one that allows Lucius to "never truly die". If an entity which is more powerful than Slaanesh sets in motion a set of events or himself kills Lucius its plausable that Slaanesh couldn't allow Lucius to be reborn in the conventional sense, simply because Slaanesh is not powerful enough in the face of a being that is more powerful. (The circumstances that Lucius needs to be reborn (That the killer takes a moment of triumph) goes out the window if Lucius is killed by a being stronger than Slaanesh.) Allowing him to be reborn in the warp though is a different matter.



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> ..... Anyone ever heard of a planet called Istavaan III? There was a virus bombing there and Lucius lived through that along with thousands of other Astartes. This all happened before he was chosen to be the Champion of a chaos god. Slaneesh would not let his champion get caught up in such a no win situation. Lucius would be guided away from this kind of event by the warp.
> 
> 
> Sure he has but my point was not that he could not be killed only that to kill him you would have to jump through a lot of hoops. More then 99.9999999% of things in the galaxy could muster.


Ok maybe that was the wrong example to get my point across. If Lucius was caught out in the open by a Virus Bomb he would still be killed like everything else though. & it is implied in the Chaos Codex that Lucius has been killed quite a few times since his death at the hands of Lord Commander Cyrius. Slaanesh doesn't prevent Lucius being killed, because everytime Lucius dies it is an event of transcendent pleasure which pleases and probably feeds Slaanesh. Aside from that there is also no need to prevent Lucius death as he just gets reborn anyway... If anything Slaanesh wants Lucius to keep dying so he gets to feed upon these orgys of pleasure that seem to happen everytime Lucius dies. 



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I don't know about you but if i was forced take the life of a true friend i would take zero Pleasure in it. Loken never took pleasure in killing. i think it was what set him apart form most other Astartes. For Loken it was a job. He took pleasure in fighting along side his brothers and Horus. There are plenty of times in the HH novels that Loken Kills. If he took pleasure in any of the death he caused it should be easy enough to find. i challenge anyone to find a example. just one will do.


I think you misunderstand me when I say 'Pleasure'. If a person who kills Lucius feels but a moment of Triumph he is doomed. 

Now the phrase "A Moment of Triumph" seems to include almost anything. From the lowliest inner feeling of relief at having survived the duel/battle, to simply jumping around and cheering at having killed such a worthy opponent. Every single mortal after such an intense duel with Lucius would feel something, relief in having survived, pleasure in having killed such an arrogant being, etc etc. 

& Aside from that Loken would have also took the slightest sign of pleasure/triumph/relief in most of the kills he made. I Havn't got my HH Series with me (im not a home for a few days) but im sure there is an example of Loken glad to be fighting and glad to be killing. ALL mortals will feel some form of emotion at having killed his enemies, its inevitable. 

I think you've got Loken on a Pedistool. :grin: 



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> To Loken Lucius would not the most badass Swordsman in the Galaxy. He is a misguided freind who went wrong and needs to die for the pain he has caused. Beating him in a fight is something Loken knows how to do.


Lucius learnt a lot since his duel with Loken, and Lucius is now a Champion of Slaanesh. I think its safe to say Loken wouldn't stand a chance. I believe Loken even said this in one of the HH books when he refused to duel Lucius for the 'Tie-breaker'. & Also I dont think Loken would regard Lucius as a Misguided Friend, Lucius betrayed the loyalists on Isstvan III, turned from the Emperor, serves Chaos and has killed countless thousands since the Heresy, he would be a bit more than misguided to Loken! He would be the worst of enemies, a traitor who turned from the Light of the Emperor, Loken would probably only feel pure hate (not pity) for his former comrade.



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> I agree with the Relief, but not the others. Loken was not prideful nor blood thirsty. He did not get off on killing like Abaddon. If you can prove any of these allegation feel free but i don't see it happening.


No of course he wasn't prideful or Bloodthirsty. But that doesn't stop him taking pleasure in the deaths of Xenos, enemies of Mankind for example. (And by Pleasure I mean in the slightest form, not extreme Pleasure)



Lord Lorne Walkier said:


> E) Destiny. Fate might not be real but is is in WH 40k. It is used time and again to explain why things happen. If it is some ones fate to kill Lucius for good, i am sure he would be a know character. One of the named Characters in the Codex's or some one named in a Book. his killer wont be new to us as that would be dull. When the creators came up with Lucius and his background they must have had in mind who the one to kill him was. There is no point in giving us the way to kill him for good but never produce anyone who could do it. Loken is one who has unfinished business with Lucius. They each have one win, Fate and Honor Demands that there be a tie breaker.


I disagree with your asumption that in 40k Fate is real. Could you give me some examples of when it is used time and again to explain why things happen? 

& Why would the creators of Lucius have his final killer in mind when they created him? Remember 40k is a setting not a progressional storyline.

And aside from the fact that Loken is certainly dead in M41, He couldn't beat Lucius anyway. 



Orochi said:


> Lucius is NOT a daemon prince (yet).


Does that mean his soul can't be reborn in the warp? No.


----------



## Orochi

Hm, I'm not convinced you understand how GW said the Warp works.

But whatever, keep up your arguement kiddo


----------



## Carnivore

Orochi said:


> Hm, I'm not convinced you understand how GW said the Warp works.
> 
> But whatever, keep up your arguement kiddo


You sound awfully scornful and arrogant for such a plentiful poster, pal. I'm still waiting for you to post as much wise and referenced answers as COTE and others to support your doubts and your accusations...


----------



## Orochi

Last time i checked, a discussion is where Everyone takes views and accounts into mnd, and accepts that others have a different view on matters to others.

I Usually stay away from the '40k fluff' section due to people being unable to accept other peoples arguements and argue their side into the ground, just as COTE is doing.

The description given with Lucius is that if his killer 'takes a moments triumph' then they will be turned into lucius yes?
Tyranids and Necrons have no emotions, thus cannot 'take triumph'
Dark angels and Grey knights are more humble and dark than say, ultramarines and space wolves, so purely see slaying chaos marines as a job, rather than a victory. They don't parade around like the white scars etc.

If Lucius is killed by any that do not take triumph, why would slaanesh simply bring him back from the dead (if killed by one who does not take triumph) a second time (a proper death, like at the hands of Cyrius)? Surely, after the 10k+ years that lucius has been slaying in Slaanesh's name, he would jsut be elevated to daemonhood? As we know, Daemons cannot be slain, only banished.

Lucius is NOT a daemon prince, consequently, can be elevated to one. And with all the 'commanders and kings' that lucius has slain, Daemonhood cannot be far off no?

But back to the main point, I have answered with perfectly logical and 'aligning with the fluff' answers. Likewise, my points involve no speculation about whether lucius' soul will be 'reborn in the warp' as COTE so claims, which there is no record of such a thing in GW fluff to my knowledge...all 13 years of it. Just his elevation to Daemonhood which has happened to countless individuals.

If you want to argue about 40k fluff, stick to the fluff, don't speculate on the un-written please.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Orochi said:


> I Usually stay away from the '40k fluff' section due to people being unable to accept other peoples arguements and argue their side into the ground, just as COTE is doing.


What exactly am I arguing into the ground without taking into account other people's views or taking into account relavent background material...?



Orochi said:


> The description given with Lucius is that if his killer 'takes a moments triumph' then they will be turned into lucius yes?
> Tyranids and Necrons have no emotions, thus cannot 'take triumph'
> Dark angels and Grey knights are more humble and dark than say, ultramarines and space wolves, so purely see slaying chaos marines as a job, rather than a victory. They don't parade around like the white scars etc.


True about the Necrons and Tyranids. But I would (and have ) argued that '...takes even a moment of triumph' as I interpret it, means that If a person even feels the slightest pang of relief at having beaten Lucius in a duel they will find themselves turning into Lucius.. Thats how I interpret it anyway.



Orochi said:


> If Lucius is killed by any that do not take triumph, why would slaanesh simply bring him back from the dead (if killed by one who does not take triumph) a second time (a proper death, like at the hands of Cyrius)? Surely, after the 10k+ years that lucius has been slaying in Slaanesh's name, he would jsut be elevated to daemonhood? As we know, Daemons cannot be slain, only banished.


Indeed. But I said that Slaanesh plausably could just rejuvenate Lucius' soul in the warp. We know that souls are connected to the warp, and if Slaanesh has the power to bring Lucius back (through others taking triumph in his death) I see no reason why Slaanesh couldn't just rejuvenate him within the warp where his soul would be.



Orochi said:


> Lucius is NOT a daemon prince, consequently, can be elevated to one. And with all the 'commanders and kings' that lucius has slain, Daemonhood cannot be far off no?


Well I think Lucius has earned Daemonhood several times over, compared to many of the current Daemon Princes anyway. In my opinion its logical to say that Slaanesh doesn't want him as a Daemon Prince, he'd rather have Lucius stalking the galaxy killing and performing acts of pleasure in his name. 



Orochi said:


> But back to the main point, I have answered with perfectly logical and 'aligning with the fluff' answers. Likewise, my points involve no speculation about whether lucius' soul will be 'reborn in the warp' as COTE so claims, which there is no record of such a thing in GW fluff to my knowledge...all 13 years of it. Just his elevation to Daemonhood which has happened to countless individuals.
> 
> If you want to argue about 40k fluff, stick to the fluff, don't speculate on the un-written please.


A lot of 40k fluff is based on speculation and different interpretations and viewpoints, and I dont see why you seem to be trying to start an argument because you dont agree with my interpretation of the background. If you don't like the "40k Fluff" section because some people will inevitably not agree with you, dont post here. My speculation that Lucius could be reborn in the warp (which is obviously just speculation) is based on the fact that if Slaanesh is powerful enough to keep bringing Lucius back after death through the pride of his enemies, why couldnt he bring him back within the warp if a circumstance arose where Lucius couldnt revive conventionally (where he was killed by an emotionless opponent for example).



Orochi said:


> If you want to argue about 40k fluff, stick to the fluff, don't speculate on the un-written please.


I just feel the need to reiterate my point. Speculation on the written and un-witten alike is a lot of what discussing the Warhammer background material is all about. Wouldnt it be a bit boring If everyone just simply talked about what exactly was written in the codices? It wouldnt even be a discussion...


----------



## Carnivore

Hmmm... the mature point where clashes burgeon... :good:



Orochi said:


> Last time i checked, a discussion is where Everyone takes views and accounts into mnd, and accepts that others have a different view on matters to others.


You're perfectly right. Actually, I failed to see any "views" or "accounts" in those meaningful unidirectional sentences of yours against referenced "mile-long" answers from that darn Slaanesh-spawn called C.O.T.E. or the more or less genial Coder59 interventions.



Orochi said:


> I Usually stay away from the '40k fluff' section due to people being unable to accept other peoples arguements and argue their side into the ground, just as COTE is doing.


hoo, yes, and calling other people "kiddo" and failing to, I repeat, argue your point is so much more a proof of your wisdom and open-mindness...



Orochi said:


> The description given with Lucius is that if his killer 'takes a moments triumph' then they will be turned into lucius yes?
> Tyranids and Necrons have no emotions, thus cannot 'take triumph'
> Dark angels and Grey knights are more humble and dark than say, ultramarines and space wolves, so purely see slaying chaos marines as a job, rather than a victory. They don't parade around like the white scars etc.


First, I'll be as friendly and reasonable as you, and ask you to choose between "a moment of triumph" and "moments of triumph".
But you might be right in a semantical stickling way.
quote [CSM Codex 4th Ed. 40K P57] (you see, Orochi? That's how you support a view, instead of simply going into the face of someone else):

"Thus it is that Lucius stalks the galaxy as an arrogant and sadistic slaughterer who can never truly be killed. Whoever slays him and takes even *a moment of triumph* _(Haa, we got our choice made for us)_ from the act will find themselves transforming, slowly and painfully, into Lucius."

Which lead to your next, and ô so just point (Hell, you seem able to think AND support a theory... a _premiere_... allow me a second to wipe a tear from my eyes)...


Orochi said:


> If Lucius is killed by any that do not take triumph, why would slaanesh simply bring him back from the dead (if killed by one who does not take triumph) a second time (a proper death, like at the hands of Cyrius)? Surely, after the 10k+ years that lucius has been slaying in Slaanesh's name, he would jsut be elevated to daemonhood? As we know, Daemons cannot be slain, only banished.


Let's read from the "Chaos Space Marine Codex from the 4th Ad. 40K"*** again:
"His agonizing death was an experience of transcendent pleasure, but Slaanesh was loath to let such a protègè _(it's a mistake in french, it should be - pot*é*g*é* - by the way)_ slip into the realm of the dead."

Which could lead us to:
1)Lucius can't be killed as long as Slaanesh finds pleasure in its moment of passing into "the other side"... as much as he/she takes pleasure in his champion owning everything that mov*es* or breath*es* (don't remember well the grammatical rules on that point, feel free to correct, people)...

2)If killed: Lucius is resurrected.

3)If killed by someone who "takes even a moment of triumph from the act" _(damned quote from an official book again... Life is hell for people taught to read AND understand what they read)_, then the Lucius slayer will find himself "transforming, slowly and painfully, into Lucius." _(no comment_ :mrgreen: _)_



Orochi said:


> Lucius is NOT a daemon prince, consequently, can be elevated to one. And with all the 'commanders and kings' that lucius has slain, Daemonhood cannot be far off no?


Why suppress a pure moment of pleasure for the "Prince of Pleasures"... Like...Duhhh... When Lucius dies...
If I may:
"His agonizing death was an experience of transcendent pleasure"
Did I say it was page 57? :biggrin:



Orochi said:


> But back to the main point, I have answered with perfectly logical and 'aligning with the fluff' answers. Likewise, my points involve no speculation about whether lucius' soul will be 'reborn in the warp' as COTE so claims, which there is no record of such a thing in GW fluff to my knowledge...all 13 years of it. Just his elevation to Daemonhood which has happened to countless individuals.
> 
> If you want to argue about 40k fluff, stick to the fluff, don't speculate on the un-written please.



Sorry, I was bored at this point... You were saying?


And I'm perfectly aware that I was a bit rash in my answer, and will submit willingly to any moderator reprimand.


----------



## Orochi

Hmm, I wont bother reading either post, so:

Necrons and Tyranids could kill Lucius without penalty.

Case closed


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Says a lot to-be-honest...

You said you don't like this "40k Fluff" Section because people don't read, listen and accept other peoples argument. A classic Hypocrite then.


----------



## Orochi

Well, lets be real, both the posts would be tearing what i have said. So that i can take for granted lol.

What would happen if say, the Nightbringer killed Lucius and stole/ate/consumed his soul? Seeing as Slaanesh has no power over something like that?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Orochi said:


> Well, lets be real, both the posts would be tearing what i have said. So that i can take for granted lol.
> 
> What would happen if say, the Nightbringer killed Lucius and stole/ate/consumed his soul? Seeing as Slaanesh has no power over something like that?


Well no But I would appriciate if you read them 

I do believe I answered a question similar to that one. How I interpret it is that if a being who is anathema to or more powerful than Slaanesh defeated Lucius, then Bye bye Lucius essentially.


----------



## Orochi

ok, tricky one now lol.

Say Kharn killed him. Khorne and Slaanesh are equal right? So what would happen? :/

or

If Abbadon killed him?

Abbadon is the chosen favourite, so would Slaanesh just bump lucius off?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Orochi said:


> ok, tricky one now lol.
> 
> Say Kharn killed him. Khorne and Slaanesh are equal right? So what would happen? :/
> 
> or
> 
> If Abbadon killed him?
> 
> Abbadon is the chosen favourite, so would Slaanesh just bump lucius off?


:grin:

Well I reckon it would probably depend on whether if at the moment of Lucius' death Slaanesh was stronger than Khorne, or if Khorne was stronger than Slaanesh (If varies given the nature of the Great Game). 

But aside from that I wonder if Kharn would take a moment of triumph at the death of Lucius? Its plausable if he had a shred of humanity left, although I reckon thats unlikely  He merely kills for blood for Khorne :good:

And Abaddon? hmm..! I reckon Slaanesh would try and avoid such an encounter, but If it did come about Im thinking "Bye Bye Lucius" again! Abaddon also has the favour of Slaanesh aswell as the 3 others, If Lucius lost the duel (most likely) then i'd say he'd be gone for good


----------



## Carnivore

Orochi said:


> Hmm, I wont bother reading either post, so:
> 
> Necrons and Tyranids could kill Lucius without penalty.
> 
> Case closed


OK. I'll save this one for my personal museum of "intelligent argument"... Ho, but, Child-of-the-Emperor, we didn't see, Orochi is 8... It does fit! :grin:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> :grin:
> 
> But aside from that I wonder if Kharn would take a moment of triumph at the death of Lucius? Its plausable if he had a shred of humanity left, although I reckon thats unlikely  He merely kills for blood for Khorne :good:


Aouch... Beleive me when I say it tears my heart to correct you, C.O.T.E., especially amidst the enlightning posts and views of such as orochi, but Kharn does feel pride and fulfilment in combat. In the first "Inferno" magazine, you got a short story of an assault of him and his squad on a Slaneeshi temple (Hummm:wink: ) where he grows frustrated by the lack of combat abilities of his opponents... until his fellow World eaters succumb to the lure of a Slaneeshi priest and turn on him (he was the sole to resist). he rejoices to fight - at last - worthy opponents for the thrill of combat.


----------



## DaEmpra

Easy. Just have a Blank, like Jurgen of the Caiphas Cain series, kill him. They are immune to all things warpy and daemonic, and could feel all the triumph they wanted. They could even do a victory dance and taunt Lucius if they felt like it.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

And tau...
They're immune to the powers of chaos, as they have no connection to the warp whatsoever.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Shadow Hawk said:


> And tau...
> They're immune to the powers of chaos, as they have no connection to the warp whatsoever.


The Blank theory is plausable. But the Tau are NOT immune to the powers of Chaos and DO have a connection to the warp and register a Warp Presence (just a very faint one).


----------



## KarlFranz40k

I honestly can't believe grown men have spent this much thought, time, and typing over a few paragraphs of fluff where the the writer has decided to make the character unkillable.


----------



## Kale Hellas

this isn't that far off people arguing over football teams its their passion they have a right to fight for the stupid things people come up with


----------



## Carnivore

... When I thought we were done... :cray:


----------



## KarlFranz40k

No-no, thats fine, you're done, please, now let this thread die!


----------



## Carnivore

KarlFranz40k said:


> No-no, thats fine, you're done, please, now let this thread die!


Hmmm, nice tactic, but I don't think it will work, pal... :laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Oh for the love of God somebody close this thread so that nobody can commit the e-sin of threadomancy on it's annoying corpse ever again.


----------



## Carnivore

Cato Sicarius said:


> Oh for the love of God somebody close this thread so that nobody can commit the e-sin of threadomancy on it's annoying corpse ever again.


Hell, pal: I assume nobody's pressing a gun against your neck to force you to read that famous thread... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kale Hellas

if you don't like the thread leave it its as easy as that


----------



## Carnivore

Kale Hellas said:


> if you don't like the thread leave it its as easy as that


Hmmm... It's another way of telling it... :mrgreen:


----------



## Komrad

hurl him into a sun i duno -.- or after you kill him you shoot urself?


----------



## Chocobuncle

Komrad said:


> hurl him into a sun i duno -.- or after you kill him you shoot urself?



I like the idea of sending him into a sun but right before it burns up and he dies *then* kill yourself and to make sure, sit in a room full of explosives in a explosive puddy made room and a suit made of dynamite, and poured gasoline all over you and everything and a grenade in your butt and mouth on a ship the size of a small house out alone in space heading for another sun.

If that doesnt kill you im sure you wont feel any satisfaction in killing Lucius going through all that or be brain dead either one


----------



## Carnivore

Komrad said:


> hurl him into a sun i duno -.- or after you kill him you shoot urself?


If you'd read the thread, you'd know it wouldn't work, pal. :mrgreen:


----------



## Virus49

It appears if slaanesh wills it. He will always return. The only way I can see to stop it is if another God stands in the way of his ressurection. And I doubt any God will go to war over that... If there is a way for that war to happen Slaanesh isnt stupid enough to let it happen.

Lucius is unkillable by this logic.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Wonder what would happen if Kharn killed Luc.

Maybe then Luc would die for good as why would Khrone want his favorite killing machine become another gods play thing


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Chocobuncle said:


> Wonder what would happen if Kharn killed Luc.
> 
> Maybe then Luc would die for good as why would Khrone want his favorite killing machine become another gods play thing


That was discussed on Page 27 I believe.


----------



## cheef3

lucious has met his match, ITS OVER 9,000.... GUN DRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY FEEL NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## Carnivore

cheef3 said:


> lucious has met his match, ITS OVER 9,000.... GUN DRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY FEEL NOTHING!!!!!!!


And then, he will be reborn anew...

See, I manage to stay calm and courteous...


----------



## Carnivore

Just upping it for the good it will makes...:cray:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

While this won't kill him, it SHOULD keep him out of the imperium's hair for a while.

Have him get shot by a battlesister, She'll take pride in killing him, thereby becoming him.
At which point he'll realise.. he reincarnated as a girl! His first thought after that.. OMG I have BOOBZ. After which he'll spend a few millenia playing with them while Slaanesh facepalms himself. 

BOOBZ FOR THE BOOB GOD!


----------



## Grimskul25

Blast! This thread has been risen again! Why Einar? Why???!!!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

I didn't commit Threadomancy... I just joined the Zombie walk!


----------



## Carnivore

As usual, I doubt anybody's sticking a gun to your neck forcing you to read it, pal... :mrgreen:


----------



## Grimskul25

Carnivore said:


> As usual, I doubt anybody's sticking a gun to your neck forcing you to read it, pal... :mrgreen:


Lol, nah I was just taking advantage of it just to post the Threadomancy picture, resurrecting dead threads is fun! :grin:


----------



## Carnivore

Grimskul25 said:


> Lol, nah I was just taking advantage of it just to post the Threadomancy picture, resurrecting dead threads is fun! :grin:


You naughty boy! :grin:


----------



## Skye

Oh.My.JiggaWhat!?
I love threadomancy 

...
One evening as Lucious enjoys a nice piece of chicken, he suddenly chokes and dies. For some odd reason, this very evil chicken bone takes pleasure in this and.....The Ultra-mega Cheekon


----------

